# WoW auf AoC umsteigen.



## HansiHansenHans (23. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

würde gerne von WoW auf AoC umsteigen. Da ich in WoW schon so gut wie alles gesehen habe und mehrere 70er schon habe, so habe ich an einen Tapetenwechsel gedacht "will mal was anderes sehen". Warum AoC? Weil Tests in mehreren Spielemagazinen mindestens eine Wertung von 80%+ vergeben wurden und die Test-Artikel auch mein interesse geweckt haben. Freue mich schon auf das neue Kampfsystem und dicke PVP-Schlachten, nit so wie in WoW BG wo das Teilweise abnervt. Blizzard scheint nicht in der Lage zu sein das BG erst zu starten wenn auf BEIDEN Seiten genug Leute da sind. Wie oft musste ich 5 zu 15 kämpfen usw. Zwar sind 15 Euro/Monat etwas teuerer als WoW, aber die paar Euro mehr gebe ich gerne ausfür mehr Features. Fett Gildenstadt usw. Qualität hat halt seinen Preis denke ich mal. Bevor ist wechsle will ich mir aber ne Trial anschauen, wenn mir die ersten Paar Tage zusagen , schwupp bye WoW.  Finde aber keine Trial auf der Homepage, weiß jemand wo ich da eine finde?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Hansi


----------



## HansiHansenHans (23. August 2008)

P.S: Welche Startklasse würdet ihr empfehlen? Kann mich nich tso richtig festlegen


----------



## erwo (23. August 2008)

Hi,



HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> P.S: Welche Startklasse würdet ihr empfehlen? Kann mich nich tso richtig festlegen



Probier einfach ein paar Klassen aus, sind alle recht lustig. Auch hier werden oft
Tanks gesucht oder Nahkämpfer (im PVE etc.).

Mit gültigem Account kannst du in das AOC Forum rein ins offizielle, hier
zu lesen bringt dir nicht sehr viel, hier sind nur noch WoW Spieler ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. August 2008)

würde dir erstmal empfehlen nen testacc zu nehmen.

denn soviel ich weiß ist das pvp noch garnicht richtig implementiert, bzw ein tiel funzt wohl nicht und der andere solll nix taugen...


----------



## Firderis (23. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Finde aber keine Trial auf der Homepage, weiß jemand wo ich da eine finde?


Für AoC gibt es im Moment keine Trials, sondern nur Einladungen via Bekannte/Freunde. Und auch dies erst seit Kurzem, was bedeutet es wird noch ein ganzes Weilchen gehen bis wirkliche Trials kommen. 

AoC kann ich empfehlen, bis man irgendwann im oberen Bereich ankommt. Ab da wird es leider langweilig, da der Endcontent noch fehlt. Doch bis dahin sollte man sich bestens unterhalten fühlen, der Kauf alleine ist es sicherlich wert. Ob man ein Abo lösen möchte oder nicht, dies sollte man nach dem "Freimonat" in aller Ruhe entscheiden und sich dabei nicht durch andere zu sehr beeinflussen lassen. Denn die derzeitige Stimmung innerhalb der Community (in den Foren) verdirbt vermutlich den meisten den Spielspass


----------



## EmJaY (23. August 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> würde dir erstmal empfehlen nen testacc zu nehmen.
> 
> denn soviel ich weiß ist das pvp noch garnicht richtig implementiert, bzw ein tiel funzt wohl nicht und der andere solll nix taugen...



Wenn ich das schonwieder höre, hätte, sollte,könnte,ich hab gehört.............

Um euch mal auf den letzten Stand zu bringen lest die Worte von Jemanden der das Spiel auch tatsächlich spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann ab Level 5 Minigames betreten, es gibt 2 Spielmodi.Deathmatch - 1 Karte und Capture the Skull/Flag - 3 Karten.
Belagerungsschlachten funktionieren mitlerweile auch immer besser.Ich durfte gestern ne Burg verteidigen. Sihe HIER.
Worauf alle allerdings sehnlichst warten ist der PvP Patch wo man endlich PvP Level aufsteigen kann und natürlich die passenden PvP Rüstungen.


Allerdings kann ich mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen.Teste das Spiel erstmal an es ist definitiv nicht für jeden was.

Als Klasse kann ich dir bisher Waldläufer und den Dunklen Templer empfehlen, diese beiden machen mir sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## trolldich (23. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> nit so wie in WoW BG wo das Teilweise abnervt. Blizzard scheint nicht in der Lage zu sein das BG erst zu starten wenn auf BEIDEN Seiten genug Leute da sind. Wie oft musste ich 5 zu 15 kämpfen usw.


also wen dich das stört lass die finger von aoc , ansonsten muss man es testen


----------



## spectrumizer (23. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Zwar sind 15 Euro/Monat etwas teuerer als WoW, aber die paar Euro mehr gebe ich gerne ausfür mehr Features. Fett Gildenstadt usw. *Qualität hat halt seinen Preis denke ich mal.*


ROFL! Selten so gelacht. AoC und Qualität ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (23. August 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Belagerungsschlachten funktionieren mitlerweile auch immer besser.



sorry aber welches spiel spielst du? seit letztem patch gibts sogar friendly fire wenn die verbündeten nicht in der eigenen gilde sind. mach mal die fanboy augen auf und schau dir die realität an.  man wird noch immer von den eigenen wachen angegriffen dafür trifft der feind den bergfried so gut wie nie mit seinen belagerungswaffen (wenn die mal gehen). wo genau hat sich was verbessert?


----------



## EmJaY (23. August 2008)

> Es gibt zwar leider noch kein Allianzsystem aber man kann als Gildenfremder mitkämpfen allerdings kann man dann keine Belagerungs-/Verteidigungswaffen bedienen und man wird von diesen getroffen und zurückgeworfen.



Lesen 4tw.

In dem Link den ich oben gepostet haben ging ich ebenfals darauf ein.Und im Tread Belagerungsschlachten auch.
Ich behaupte net das alles Perfekt sei nur das es besser wird.


----------



## Evereve (25. August 2008)

Würde dír auch erst mal empfehlen, dich nach einem Buddy key (Gästeaccount) umzusehen bevor du dir das game kaufst und evtl viel Geld umsonst ausgegeben hast. 
Viele Leute, darunter auch ich, haben sich von AOC mehr erhofft, als es nun zu bieten hat. 
Gerade im PVP Bereich ist nicht annähernd so viel los, wie man sich den Versprechungen des Herstellers nach vorstellt. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir den Vollstrecker Sets (TOS) aus meiner Erfahrung empfehlen, diese Klasse kommt gut alleine zurecht, findet schnell Instanzenanschluss und macht einfach Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (25. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> würde gerne von WoW auf AoC umsteigen. Da ich in WoW schon so gut wie alles gesehen habe und mehrere 70er schon habe, so habe ich an einen Tapetenwechsel gedacht "will mal was anderes sehen". Warum AoC? Weil Tests in mehreren Spielemagazinen mindestens eine Wertung von 80%+ vergeben wurden und die Test-Artikel auch mein interesse geweckt haben.
> 
> Hansi




Dann solltest du dir mal den Text in der letzten Gamestar anschauen unter der Überschrift "Massensterben". Der ist vom selben Kerl, der vorher AoC gelobt hat und glaube ich auch für den Wertungsartikel von AoC zuständig war.....und der liest sich jetzt erstaunlich ernüchternd. Sollte mich nicht wundern wenn die da bald bei AoC erstmal ne neue Wertung machen um anzuzeigen das das Spiel null langzeitmotivation liefert und wohl spätestens ab level 60 einfach Schrott ist. ;-)


----------



## etmundi (25. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir mal den Text in der letzten Gamestar anschauen unter der Überschrift "Massensterben".




Hier Massensterben
hab ich eine Zusammenfassung aus der neuen Gamestar geschrieben.

Die neue Ausgabe erscheint übrigens am nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Yaglan (25. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Hier Massensterben
> hab ich eine Zusammenfassung aus der neuen Gamestar geschrieben.
> 
> Die neue Ausgabe erscheint übrigens am nächsten Mittwoch.


#


Etmundi spielste das spiel endlich? Sonst bitte ich dich jetzt endlich mal hör auf irgendwelche Thesen aufzubauen bitte!!! 

AoC ist ein spiel wo man nicht auf leuten hören kann sonders es Se3lber spielen muss um sich eine meinung zu machen. Einigen gefällt es sehr gut anderen weniger. 

Momentan werden sogar Instancen umgebaut. Und wenn die es so weiter machen wie in der Schwarzen Festung muss man mal sagen Da kann sich Blizzard eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Denn sowas gibt es da nicht. PvP wird auch noch überarbeitet. Jeder AoC spieler weiss das das getestet wird nur keiner weiss wann die Fertig sind damit. LEIDER. 

MMOs sind wie ein Guter wein die werden mit der Zeit gut. Und ich bin der Festen meinung das AoC noch verdammt gut wird. wenn die entwicklung so bleibt,.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2008)

Ja Yaglan, wenn's für dich völlig normal ist, Kunde von "Bananensoftware" ("Reift beim Kunden") zu sein, schön für dich. Aber rede nicht anderen ein, es genauso zu sehen.

Wenn ich sowas schon lese "Momentan werden sogar Instanzen umgebaut, PvP wird auch noch überarbeitet, MMOs sind wie ein guter Wein, ..." und dann noch der Blizzard-Joker. Was haben die Entwickler denn die ganzen 5 Jahre gemacht?


----------



## hugly (25. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Etmundi spielste das spiel endlich? Sonst bitte ich dich jetzt endlich mal hör auf irgendwelche Thesen aufzubauen bitte!!!



Er wird natürlich behaupten es "komplett getestet" zu haben. Etmund ist einer der Miesmacher, keine Ahnung warum. Keine Frau, in WoW nix geschafft, keine Ahnung was sein Problem ist, aber der ist hartnäckig, der spammt hier schon ewig rum.


----------



## Pagan (25. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was haben die Entwickler denn die ganzen 5 Jahre gemacht?



Gute Frage. Schätze, sowas passiert, wenn völlig branchenfremde Investoren involviert sind, die keinen blassen Dunst davon haben, was mit ihrem Geld wann und wie gemacht wird. Die müssen dann einfach auf das vertrauen, was ihnen ihre ebenfalls meist branchenfremden Berater einflüstern (oder aus Unkenntnis verschweigen). Und auf das aufgehübschte Demomaterial, das ihnen anlässlich irgendwelcher Präsentationen seitens der Developer an "Fortschritt" vorgeführt wird. 

Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie fatal an die Sache mit Sigil und ihrem "Vanguard". In dem Fall allerdings war bekanntlich zunächst Microsoft Sigils Partner und Geldgeber; ein Konzern also, der im Bereich Spieleentwicklung eine Menge Knowhow und Erfahrung besitzt. Die Jungs und Mädels von Sigil begannen mit den ersten Arbeiten an Vanguard im Jahre 2002 und hatten ebenfalls fast unendlich viel Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung. Leider nur haben sie bei der Entwicklung des Games auf ganzer Linie versagt. 

Gott sei dank waren die Verantwortlichen bei Microsoft offensichtlich imstande, den vermeintlichen Fortschritt zu bewerten und letztendlich die Unfähigkeit von großen Teilen des Teams zu durchschauen.  So hat sich MS im Jahre 2006 aus Vanguard verabschiedet und das eingesetzte Kapital aus dem Projekt herausgezogen. Nun mussten eiligst neue Geldgeber und Partner gefunden werden. Die Luft wurde dünn. Das meiste Geld war verprasst, die Fortschritte bei der Entwicklung wenig nennenswert. Leider nur war Sigils Management (allen voran dieser Traumtänzer Brad McQuaid) zu diesem Zeitpunkt genauso jenseits von Gut und Böse wie die meisten Devs, was gleichzeitig auch den Anfang vom Ende für die Firma Sigil eingeläutet hat. Und wenn der gute Brad McQuaid nicht so lange mit SOE's Chef John Smedley befreundet gewesen wäre, gäb es Vanguard vermutlich schon seit langem nicht mehr. Na ja, fünf Jahre nach der ersten Ankündigung hatte sich SOE die Property Vanguard dann vollständig einverleibt, und das Game wurde im Januar 2007 eiligst released - in einem Zustand, der den meisten hier sicherlich bekannt sein dürfte.

Um deine Frage also zu beantworten: Die Jungs bei Funcom haben in den fünf Jahren offenbar nicht das getan, was nötig gewesen wäre, um ein solides MMO mit Langzeitmotivation auf die Beine zu stellen, weil ihnen niemand genau auf die Finger geschaut hat.


----------



## etmundi (25. August 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## etmundi (25. August 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## etmundi (25. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Etmundi spielste das spiel endlich? Sonst bitte ich dich jetzt endlich mal hör auf irgendwelche Thesen aufzubauen bitte!!!




Die These (griechisch &#952;&#941;&#963;&#953;&#962;, thésis – Platz, Stelle, Lage, hier mehr im Sinne von Satz, Vorschlag, Behauptung; ursprünglich von tithenai – ablegen) bezeichnet eine wissenschaftlich zu beweisende Behauptung bzw. einen Leitsatz.

Du verlangst von mir tatsächlich einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis. In welcher Welt lebst du denn?

Warscheinlich in einer Welt, wo meine sachliche Kritik als Spam bezeichent wird, so wie du es tust. Weist du eigentlich was Spam bedeutet. Ich denke mal genauso wenig wie These 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal der Auszug aus Wikipedia :
 Als Spam [spæm] oder Junk (englisch für: „Abfall“ oder „Plunder“) werden unerwünschte, in der Regel auf elektronischem Weg übertragene Nachrichten bezeichnet, welche dem Empfänger unverlangt zugestellt werden und massenhaft versandt wurden oder werbenden Inhalt haben. Dieser Vorgang wird Spamming oder Spammen genannt, der Verursacher Spammer.

Zitat: Keine Frau, in WoW nix geschafft, 

Ich bin also keine Frau? Oder hab ich keine Frau? Und was tut das zur Sache?

Und woher willst du wissen, dass ich in WoW nix erreicht habe? Justier mal deine Kristallkugel neu. 
Ist denn es denn für dich ein Qualitätsmerkmal von Postern, wenn sie in WoW was erreicht haben? Oder eine Frau sind? Oder eine Frau habe. Am besten noch ein Haus, ein Auto, ein Pferd.

Und hier für dich noch ein Link: Drück mir


----------



## hugly (25. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Und hier für dich noch ein Link: Drück mir


Schön aus Wikipedia&Co abgeschrieben, soll das eine Darstellung deines besonderen Wissens darstellen? Wie weit bisste denn in "deinem" Spiel gekommen? am besten mit follow up ins wow forum, würd mich wirklich mal interessieren, glaub da liegt in wirklichkeit der Hase begraben.
Der Link ist auch Blizzard Fanboy like (sprich funkt nicht)


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Schön aus Wikipedia&Co abgeschrieben, soll das eine Darstellung deines besonderen Wissens darstellen? Wie weit bisste denn in "deinem" Spiel gekommen? am besten mit follow up ins wow forum, würd mich wirklich mal interessieren, glaub da liegt in wirklichkeit der Hase begraben.
> Der Link ist auch Blizzard Fanboy like (sprich funkt nicht)



Abgeschrieben nicht. Hab ja auch extra Wikipedia genannt. 
Aber ein Pluspunkt für dich, dass dir mein besonderes Wissen aufgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie weit ich in WoW gekommen bin, tut ja nix zur sache, wie bereits geschrieben.

Das der Link nicht funken kann, sollte ja wohl klar sein. Er soll funktionieren. Und bei mir tut er das. 

Aber hier extra für dich das ganze mal zum anhöhren, lesen scheint ja nicht eine deiner Stärken zu sein 

Kann leider nicht funken


----------



## nefer (26. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> #
> 
> 
> Etmundi spielste das spiel endlich? Sonst bitte ich dich jetzt endlich mal hör auf irgendwelche Thesen aufzubauen bitte!!!
> ...



wieso er hat doch vollkommen recht.

pvp gibts keines. also wenn das kein armutszeugnis für ein als pvp zentriert beworbenes mmo ist, was dann bitte? und das sage und schreibe 4 monate nach release!

prinzipiell soll sich natürlich jeder selber seine meinung bilden, ich warne nur davon, für aoc zum derzeitigen zeitpunkt geld auszugeben. 
Dass ich dabei nicht alleine bin sondern, dass mittlerweile der großteil der spieler aoc den rücken gekehrt hat, sollte schon zu denken geben.
Meine gilde- ca 50 leute- existiert nicht mehr. Bis auf ca 5 haben alle aufgehört. Von meinen freunden spielt keiner mehr.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> wieso er hat doch vollkommen recht.
> pvp gibts keines. also wenn das kein armutszeugnis für ein als pvp zentriert beworbenes mmo ist, was dann bitte? und das sage und schreibe 4 monate nach release!


PVP gibts keines ist gelogen, welches Level in AOC hast du denn mein Junge? Zumindest die Minigames gehen auch auf niedrigen Leveln bereits.

Es gibt Minigames, OpenPVP und die Belagerungsschlachten.

Das PVP System wird noch weiterentwickelt, aber geben tuts das schon, siehe auch den Thread mit der Belagerungsschlacht.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

Sicherlich gibt es PvP, macht aber keinen tieferen Sinn (PvP-Belohnung).
Außer evtl. für Rollenspieler (Wegezoll)

Und Spaß machen die Belagerungschlachten auch nicht. Total verbuggt, kein Söldnersystem.


Hier wird ja immer als Argument, dass AoC als PvP-Spiel konipiert sei angeführt und die PvP-Macken daher "verwunderlich" seien.
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. AoC wurde zunächst als PvE-Spiel konzipiert. Erst auf Druck der Fans ist man auf PvP umgeschwenkt.
Und genau das ist für mich der Hauptgrund für die Probleme mit dem Endkontet:

Weder ein vernünftiges PvP-System noch gute PvE-Inhalte.
Das muß jetzt erst alles nachgepatcht werden. Hätte man mit der Veröffentlichung noch ca. ein halbes Jahr gewartet,
wäre AoC sicher ein großer Erfolg geworden.


----------



## nefer (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> PVP gibts keines ist gelogen, welches Level in AOC hast du denn mein Junge? Zumindest die Minigames gehen auch auf niedrigen Leveln bereits.
> 
> Es gibt Minigames, OpenPVP und die Belagerungsschlachten.
> 
> Das PVP System wird noch weiterentwickelt, aber geben tuts das schon, siehe auch den Thread mit der Belagerungsschlacht.



es gibt kein pvp system.

man kann spieler angreifen und es mag auch minigames geben, aber das is kein system, dass das unterstützen oder sanktionieren würde.

natürlich kann man andere mitspieler niederstrecken. ist aber momentan eher sinnfrei und aufgrund des komplett fehlenden balancings nicht interessant.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es PvP, macht aber keinen tieferen Sinn (PvP-Belohnung).
> Und Spaß machen die Belagerungschlachten auch nicht. Total verbuggt, kein Söldnersystem.
> Weder ein vernünftiges PvP-System noch gute PvE-Inhalte.



Belohnungen fehlen noch, ja, aber evtl. Spielt man das auch einfach nur weil es eben doch fun macht?

Hast du denn bereits Belagerungsschlachten mit gemacht? Also selbst, nicht nur irgendwo gelesen?

Die PVE Inhalte (T1&T2 Raid, verschiedene Instanzen/Ressourcen Instanzen, man kann auch einfach
Zonen auf Episch machen (die Bosse in Kheshata), was ist daran schlecht? Loot gibts da auch (T0).



Hint, Du hattest ja vor kurzem geschrieben das du noch am probieren bist mit der Testversion, das
ging dann aber schnell mit dem Leveln und der T3 Stadt... ,)

Wie hatte Albert Hoffmann gesagt?
LSD macht nur die jenigen verrückt, die es nie genommen haben.


----------



## Pacster (26. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Momentan werden sogar Instancen umgebaut. Und wenn die es so weiter machen wie in der Schwarzen Festung muss man mal sagen Da kann sich Blizzard eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Denn sowas gibt es da nicht.





Von Naxx ist Funcom noch meilenweit entfernt...und das kam vor über 2 Jahren raus. Also halt besser den Ball flach...


----------



## Vatenkeist (26. August 2008)

warum auf aoc umsteigen?

versuch doch lieber warhammer

denk mal aoc is einfach zu buggy -wenn testacc holen bzw 1 jahr warten bis die das gröbste gefixed haben


----------



## wtiger78 (26. August 2008)

Bevor du auf AoC umsteigen willst lese lieber das offizielle AoC forum durch das dürfte dir genug antw geben besonders der schluss da FC zu viel von den Realen spieler ol zeiten angesprochen wurde machten sie den beitrag einfach zu schätze das sie ihm in paar tagen gleich löschen werden den es verschwanden in den letzten wochen einige von den beiträgen auf rätzelhafter weise wen über die Wahrheit über AoC geschrieben wurde.

mfg Tiger


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> Bevor du auf AoC umsteigen willst lese lieber das offizielle AoC forum durch das dürfte dir genug antw geben




Zitat aus dem letzten Post in diesem Thread von Waldgeist:

Wir sind wieder bei den verlässlichen Statistiken angekommen *closed*


Mit harten Fakten und Kritik kann man bei FunnyCom einfach nicht umgehen. 

Das offizielle Forum ist nicht wirklich eine gute Infoquelle, da kritische Post geclosed bzw. gleöscht werden
und die kritisch Poster gebannt und somit mundtod gemacht werden.

Allein dieses Verhalten sollte doch jeden davon abhalten, diese Spiel zu spielen.

Man stelle sich doch einfach nur vor, du stellt im Forum eine Frage, egal welche.
Eine Forenputze stuft diese Frage als Kritik ein (dies geschieht tatsächlich sehr willkürlich).
Statt Hilfe bekommst du einen Bann und kannst dort nicht mehr posten.
Find ich persönlich nicht sehr prikelnd.


----------



## wtiger78 (26. August 2008)

@etmundi 
 eine kleinichkeit hast vergessen zu erwähnen sollte man ingame gebannt werden wird auch automatisch dein Forums Acc gesperrt seih es durch fehlverhalten ingame oder weil FC bock gebaut hat mit bankabbuchungen und sie dir das geld zurück überwiesen und als strafe dich weil FC ein fehler unterläuft gleich den acc sperren und nur dann mit einer Kriedietkarte wieder aufgemacht werden kann oder ein anderer spieler halt es posten soll im forum!!!!

wer nun glaubt das ist dahergezogen na dann Accsperren und wie man wieder an sein acc kommt


----------



## Skelettron (26. August 2008)

back to topic

kauf dir das spiel nicht, besorg dir ein buddy-acc oder kauf dir ein acc bei ebay (die können nicht sehr teuer sein^^) ist alles billiger als das spiel selbt...

und wenn du aoc spielen willst wegen pvp... ähm da wist noch paar jahre warten müssen... es gibt momentan kein richtiges pvp in aoc. ist momentan reines pve spiel mit bischen open pvp auf dem pvp-servern aber das bischen pvp hat jeder pvp-server egal welches spiel.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (26. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> würde gerne von WoW auf AoC umsteigen. Da ich in WoW schon so gut wie alles gesehen habe und mehrere 70er schon habe, so habe ich an einen Tapetenwechsel gedacht "will mal was anderes sehen". Warum AoC? Weil Tests in mehreren Spielemagazinen mindestens eine Wertung von 80%+ vergeben wurden und die Test-Artikel auch mein interesse geweckt haben. Freue mich schon auf das neue Kampfsystem und dicke PVP-Schlachten, nit so wie in WoW BG wo das Teilweise abnervt. Blizzard scheint nicht in der Lage zu sein das BG erst zu starten wenn auf BEIDEN Seiten genug Leute da sind. Wie oft musste ich 5 zu 15 kämpfen usw. Zwar sind 15 Euro/Monat etwas teuerer als WoW, aber die paar Euro mehr gebe ich gerne ausfür mehr Features. Fett Gildenstadt usw. Qualität hat halt seinen Preis denke ich mal. Bevor ist wechsle will ich mir aber ne Trial anschauen, wenn mir die ersten Paar Tage zusagen , schwupp bye WoW.  Finde aber keine Trial auf der Homepage, weiß jemand wo ich da eine finde?
> 
> ...



Mein Vorschlag,
Besorg Dir einen TestAccount und mach Dir ein eigenes Bild von dem Spiel. Doch VORSICHT: Nach Tortage gehen die Bugs los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hab es auch 2 Monate gespielt und mir immer wieder Versprechungen anhören müssen.....Ende vom Lied *Acc erfogreich gekündigt*


----------



## EmJaY (26. August 2008)

Und wir drehen uns wieder im Kreis.

Moment?! '*wieder*'???! Haben  wir je aufgehört uns im Kreis zu drehen?


----------



## Alêza (26. August 2008)

Einfach einen Buddy-key besorgen. Diese gibt es auch außerhalb des offiziellen Forums. 
Dann einfach mal selbst die Klassen antesten.

Aber sei gewarnt. Die ersten 20 lvl in Tortage (der Startstadt) sind noch komplett vertont und so gut wie bugfrei.
Danach schweigen die NPCs (fast) komplett und der eine oder andere Bug macht sich bemerkbar, wobei es aber nicht mehr so schlimm ist wie am Anfang.
Solltest du dann irgendwann bis maxlvl durchgehalten haben kommt das nächste Problem, nämlich das die Raiditems nicht gerade überragend sind, und es sonst eigentlich nichts zu tun gibt. Dies überbrücken leider sehr viele damit sich duch low- und midlvl-gebiete zu ganken, was beim lvln auch eine ziemliche Spaßbremse werden kann.

Im großen und ganzen macht das Spiel aber Spaß, wenn man auf dem Setting klar kommt und eben hinnimmt ein unfertiges Spiel zu spielen.


Und für den Herren, der anscheinend gerne Wikipedia zitiert hier mal ein ganz besonderes Zitat.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Trolle bewegen sich vor allem in Diskussionsforen und Newsgroups, aber auch in Wikis und Chatrooms, auf Mailinglisten und in Weblogs.
> 
> Ziel eines Troll(e)s ist es, Diskussionen um ihrer selbst willen auszulösen, ohne wirklich am Thema interessiert zu sein, beispielsweise wütende Antworten, auch bekannt unter der englischen Bezeichnung Flames, zu provozieren, Menschen mit anderer Meinung zu diskreditieren oder eine Diskussion zu sabotieren, indem eine unangenehme Atmosphäre geschaffen wird. Hierbei werden gerne die Diskussionsmethoden der Rabulistik und der Eristik angewandt.
> 
> Während einige bei derartigen Beiträgen vor allem den Wunsch zur Störung sehen, sehen manche Trolle sich selbst oft als Warnende, die auf gekonnt subtile bis provokante Art auf Missstände hinweisen und etwa ein Forum vor dem Überhandnehmen einer einseitigen Meinungsübermacht bewahren wollen.


----------



## Pagan (26. August 2008)

Alêza schrieb:


> Für den Herren, der anscheinend gerne Wikipedia zitiert hier mal ein ganz besonderes Zitat.



Und hier eins für dich aus derselben Quelle:


"Da die Grenze zwischen Teilnehmern, die bisweilen kontroverse Thesen polemisch vertreten und _Trollen_, deren Ziel die Polemik selbst ist, oft nur schwer gezogen werden kann, ist vor allem der Vorwurf des _„Trollens“_ häufig das Ende jeder konstruktiven Thread-Atmosphäre zwischen den betroffenen Personen. Dies liegt auch daran, dass der Vorwurf des _„Trollens“_ von einigen Teilnehmern inflationär oft und häufig als Totschlagargument (Killerphrase) missbraucht wird, die zum Ziel hat, den Diskussionskontrahenten zu diskreditieren (Mobbing) und einer sachlichen Diskussion aus dem Wege zu gehen."


----------



## Alêza (26. August 2008)

Naja, also ich trete nicht in jedem zweiten Threat, in dem es um AoC geht eine Diskusin los und bin dann selbst der regeste Teilnehmer dieser. So viel mal dazu ich würde trollen. Irgendwann nervt es halt das jeder zweite Thread von ein und derselben Person "zertrollt" wird, der das Thema aber nur vom Hören-Sagen her kennt und sich selbst nicht einmal ein Bild von dem verschafft hat was er schlecht redet. 
Normalerweise heißt es ja dftt, aber da war es doch zu viel des Guten.

zumal:


Pagan schrieb:


> vor allem der Vorwurf des _&#8222;Trollens&#8220;_ häufig das Ende jeder konstruktiven Thread-Atmosphäre zwischen den betroffenen Personen.



Was war an dem Kleinkrieg hier konstruktiv?


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

Alêza schrieb:


> Und für den Herren, der anscheinend gerne Wikipedia zitiert hier mal ein ganz besonderes Zitat.
> 
> ...
> Während einige bei derartigen Beiträgen vor allem den Wunsch zur Störung sehen, sehen manche Trolle sich selbst oft als Warnende, die auf gekonnt subtile bis provokante Art auf Missstände hinweisen und etwa ein Forum vor dem Überhandnehmen einer einseitigen Meinungsübermacht bewahren wollen.



Na das trifft doch mal den Nagel auf den Kopf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (26. August 2008)

Alêza schrieb:


> Naja, also ich trete nicht in jedem zweiten Threat, in dem es um AoC geht eine Diskusin los und bin dann selbst der regeste Teilnehmer dieser.
> So viel dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist schlecht an einer regen Diskussion? Ach so, verstehe, so lange diese Diskussion den eigenen Standpunkt widerspiegelt, ist es eine gute Diskussion [tm], wenn nicht, werden die Gesprächspartner kurzerhand als Trolle [tm], Miesmacher und Deppen abgestempelt. Leider nur funktioniert eine Diskussion so nicht. Mit dieser Haltung kann man als Autokrat seine private Mailingliste führen - der hilflose Versuch, auf diese Weise andere in einem öffentlichen Forum mundtot zu machen oder gar zu diskreditieren, fällt dann schnell auf einen selbst zurück.


----------



## Mordrach (26. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> warum auf aoc umsteigen?
> 
> versuch doch lieber warhammer
> 
> denk mal aoc is einfach zu buggy -wenn testacc holen bzw 1 jahr warten bis die das gröbste gefixed haben




Mit einem Buddykey antesten würde ich auch sagen.

Das AoC sehr buggy ist kann ich nicht sagen, scheint Systemabhängig zu sein.

Bei mir läuft unter Vista 64 seit dem early access alles stabil.

Meiner Meinung nach mit einem vernünftigen PC das mit Abstand beste MMO zur Zeit, es sei denn man ist 24/7 Spieler, da reicht der Content dann noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

Alêza schrieb:


> Und für den Herren, der anscheinend gerne Wikipedia zitiert hier mal ein ganz besonderes Zitat.




Irgendwie muß ich meine Geschlechtsumwandlung verpasst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Evtl. ist der Poster aber auch noch in dem Alter, wo man noch nicht die Geschlechter kennt.
Hier ein heißer Tipp für ihn. Die mit den Titten in AoC sind die Mädels, die anderen die Jungs.
Auch Bravo.de kann  weiterhelfen.

Zum Theme: er (also sie) spielt es nicht/hat es nicht gespielt:
Neujustierung der Kristallkugel könnte helfen.

Sorry für off-topic


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Irgendwie muß ich meine Geschlechtsumwandlung verpasst haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also Etmundi glaub ich mittlerweile garnix mehr nach den Vorstellungen hier, also bleiben wir einfach bei "es".

Es postet sofort wenn ein positiver Kommentar kommt, nur um direkt danach wieder irgendwas negatives abzulassen.
Der Inhalt den es generiert, gemischt mit einigen Wikipedia Inhalten, lässt durchaus den Schluss zu das es ein BOT sein könnte.


Aber immerhin hat es zugegeben das es kein AOC Spielt, aber behauptet das die PVP Schlachten keinen Spass machen, ein Urteil möge sich der geneigte Leser bitte selber bilden.

Ausserdem ist es unheimlich wenn die mysteriöse Existenz in der Lage ist Kristallkugeln neu zu justieren.

Vermutlich wohnt es in Bielefeld, also nehmt euch in Acht.


----------



## neonoris (26. August 2008)

Hi Hansi das is doch ned dein ernst wow gegen Aoc bei Aoc haut nix hin Funcom leugnet es und bannt die user die was sagen. Meine meinung wenn dir wow keinen spass mehr macht und bevor due aoc spielst fang mit hello kitty online an.


----------



## Geronimus (26. August 2008)

wenn du dich ärgern willst weil alle paar meter dir einer die mobs stiehlt...oder zig bug dich zum sterben bringen...dann viel spass in aoc


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> wenn du dich ärgern willst weil alle paar meter dir einer die mobs stiehlt...



Völlig unmöglich, denn es zockt ja keiner mehr AOC, die Server sind schliesslich leer.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Also Etmundi glaub ich mittlerweile garnix mehr nach den Vorstellungen hier, also bleiben wir einfach bei "es".
> 
> Es postet sofort wenn ein positiver Kommentar kommt, nur um direkt danach wieder irgendwas negatives abzulassen.
> Der Inhalt den es generiert, gemischt mit einigen Wikipedia Inhalten, lässt durchaus den Schluss zu das es ein BOT sein könnte.
> ...



1. Wo hab ich es denn zugegeben?
2. Es geht um deine Kristallkugel. Das ich eine solche justieren kann, hab ich nicht behauptet. Aber du scheinst eine zu besitzen.
    Aber schön das du mich als mysteriös bezeichnest. Gefällt mir. Scheine für also doch kein Bot zu sein. Und zu mysteriös passt  
    dann ja auch, daß ich für dich ein ES bin.
3. Na endlich mal was lustiges von dir, auch wenn viele den Witz dahinter nicht verstehen.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Na endlich mal was lustiges von dir, auch wenn viele den Witz dahinter nicht verstehen.



Ich werde es nicht weiter vertiefen, es ist nicht weit von hier und die Gefahr entdeckt zu werden ist gross.


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...u&n=Turlogh
Ist das dein Main Char?
Wenn ja, es gibt in WoW noch einige nette Dinge die Du noch nicht kennst, überleg einfach was noch toll wäre und was Du noch nicht kennst, da ist sicher noch einiges witziges zu finden was einfach Laune macht. Das ist besser und netter gegenüber den AOC Leuten als hier so ausdauernd die Benutzer von dem Game hier zu ärgern, deine Posting Statistik ist auch recht deutlich, Du postetst fast nur hier, aber halt nur Contra, ohne auf Dinge wirklich einzugehen etc. Da nimmt Dir keiner ab das Du AOC wirklich spielst.
Jemand mit DER Ausdauer könnte zum Beispiel ein Serverweites Event organisieren - egal welches Spiel, wie wärs mal damit?

PS: Kristallkugel http://my.buffed.de/user/231559/gametime aber die geht wohl nach dem Mond, und nein, das kannst nur Du "justieren"


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> 1.Ich werde es nicht weiter vertiefen, es ist nicht weit von hier und die Gefahr entdeckt zu werden ist gross.
> 
> 2. Ist das dein Main Char?
> 
> ...



1. Damit wir hier nicht aneinander vorbeireden: Du meinst doch diese gewisse -ähm- Theorie?
2. Ja, aber wie du siehst spiele ich nicht mehr WoW
3. Das mit der Kristallkugel bezog sich auf deine Aussage, das ich AoC nicht spiele/gespielt habe.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> 1. Damit wir hier nicht aneinander vorbeireden: Du meinst doch diese gewisse -ähm- Theorie?
> 2. Ja, aber wie du siehst spiele ich nicht mehr WoW
> 3. Das mit der Kristallkugel bezog sich auf deine Aussage, das ich AoC nicht spiele/gespielt habe.



Ich schweige lieber, denn man weiss nicht wem man vertrauen kann.

Was ja? Hast Du sowas bereits gemacht?

Ne aber da steht auch warum ich nicht glaube das Du AOC Spielst.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> 1.Ich schweige lieber, denn man weiss nicht wem man vertrauen kann.
> 
> 2.Was ja? Hast Du sowas bereits gemacht?


1. Kann ich verstehen
2. Das ja bezog darauf, dass das mein Mainchar war. Twinks hatte ich keine über lvl. 20, getreu dem uralten Motto 
    der Druiden: Druiden twinken nicht, Druiden gehen umskillen.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> 1. Kann ich verstehen
> 2. Das ja bezog darauf, dass das mein Mainchar war. Twinks hatte ich keine über lvl. 20, getreu dem uralten Motto
> der Druiden: Druiden twinken nicht, Druiden gehen umskillen.



OH MEIN GOTT!
Es fällt mir wie Schuppen von den Augen!


































SIE zwingen Dich zu den Kommentaren im Forum!

Wie konnte ich nur so blind sein und das nicht erkennen.

Ich werde ALLES mir mögliche Tun um Dir zu helfen! Sag mir via PN wie ich Dir helfen kann, und ich werde es tun.

Nein, kein Bedauern soll es sein, ich schärfe meine Waffen um dich aus dem Sog der Verbindung zu befreien. So es mir denn möglich ist.

Nun verstehend und mit ehrfürchtiger Verbeugung

hugly


----------



## yorki88 (27. August 2008)

also wenn du meine meinung hören willst, ob du's gerne zockn willst. dann sag ich nur diese sachen hier

ja der anfang ist sehr cool gestylet und is echt sau geil der anfang.
nach der Anfangs gebiet wirds bissel schwieriger, das heisst das du mehr oder weniger viel grinden musst ^^ (also war bei mir so)
und bei den klassen hm ^^ würd mal sagen Heiler sind gefragt auf unsr server


naja hoffentlich war dat bissel nützlich ^^ ansonsten kannst du gerne mal auf mein mybuffed profil gehn und wende lust hast ^^ kansnt auf unsr serva kommen, würd dir gern bissel unter de armen helfen, sofern i das kann (leihe kein geld ^^)


----------



## Galdera (27. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> es gibt kein pvp system.
> 
> man kann spieler angreifen und es mag auch minigames geben, aber das is kein system, dass das unterstützen oder sanktionieren würde.
> 
> natürlich kann man andere mitspieler niederstrecken. ist aber momentan eher sinnfrei und aufgrund des komplett fehlenden balancings nicht interessant.



bei daoc gabs anfangs auch KEIN pvp-system, und ist heut trotzdem eines der allerbesten pvp-spiele dies gibt.

ich spiel aoc jetzt auch schon fast 3monate, bin kurz vor 50 und muss sagen abgesehen von der mangelnden optimierung für ati-grafikkarten habe ich noch keine der ach so vielen bugs und probleme gehabt wie man in den meissten foren liest.

wie schon gesagt wurde muss man sich schon ne eigene meinung bilden, und sich für diese auch zeit nehmen und sich nicht von anderen beeinflussen lassen (die es eh immer besser wissen).


----------



## Pirillo (27. August 2008)

ich würde bei WoW bleiben...da weis man was man hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn ich wechseln würde dann sicher zu WAR, aber alles was ich über AoC gehört habe war schlecht...also ich habe nix mega-hervorragendes über AoC gehört so sollte ich das eher sagen...


----------



## HansiHansenHans (27. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

danke für die vielen unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Aber die Tendenz liegt überwiegend in, erst Testen dann kaufen. Das werde ich dann wohl in Anspruch nehmen. Finds nur bisl seltsam das keine Trial gibt sondern nur so nen Buddy-Key. Hab schon mehrere Online Spiele gezockt und da war der Client immer gratis als download vorhanden. Habegelesen muss für den Download-Client von Aoc 2,99€ bezahlen. oO

Aber gute Nachrichten hier in dem Fall, CDs kriege ich vom Kumpel der hat nach 3 Tagen aufgehört. Dem hat das nicht so gefallen weil der nach 3 Tagen Lvl 54 geworden ist, war wohl zu schnell bzw. einfach für ihn. Naja der ist auch nen Hardhitter ber braucht 4 Tage Playtime bei WoW für lvl 1 -70. Er gibt mir erst Buddy-Key mit CDs und wenn es mir gefällt, kann ich seinen Account evtl. haben mit 3 wochen Rest vom gratis Monat *Tschaka*

Beste Grüße

PS: Fast vergessen. Ahso und Danke an paar Leute hier aus dem Forum, ihr seid echt Klasse. Ein paar von Euch haben mir angeboten, dass sie mir Ihren Account schenken. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, das sind immerhin 50€. Vielen Dank nomma an diejenigen. Max Thumbs Up

PS2: Oo hab in nen anderen Beitrag gelesen, der hier gelinkt wurde: "Ich denke mal, wenn die meisten Spieler einen aktuellen PC und Vista 64 gehabt hätten, dann hätte es auch wesentlich weniger Abgänge und Leute die über Probleme klagen gegeben. Es wird mit der Zeit immer mehr Leute geben, die einen PC besitzen, auf dem AoC in höchsten Einstellungen flüssig läuft. Gut möglich, dass dann die Subscriberzahlen auch wieder steigen."
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...5626&st=100

Brauch ich jetzt nen neuen PC??? -.- Hab nen P4 2,4 Ghz mit 1GB Ram und ne Radeom X800 256MB.


----------



## etmundi (27. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> SIE zwingen Dich zu den Kommentaren im Forum!




Schade, in deinen lesten Postings ist dein Niveau deutlich gestiegen. Hatte gehofft,
nunmehr mit dir ernsthaft über AoC diskutieren zu können.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Brummbör (27. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Brauch ich jetzt nen neuen PC??? -.- Hab nen P4 2,4 Ghz mit 1GB Ram und ne Radeom X800 256MB.



niedlicher pc der dir leider für AoC absolut gar nichts bringt.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Brauch ich jetzt nen neuen PC??? -.- Hab nen P4 2,4 Ghz mit 1GB Ram und ne Radeom X800 256MB.


Ich hatte mir für AoC extra meine Hardware aktualisiert: IC2D3GHz, 4GB RAM, ATI 3870X2 1GB, XP64.

Und das beste was ich an FPS hatte waren so um die 100 in irgendwelchen Dungeons, in der Außenwelt aber schwankte es heftigst zw. 10-50 FPS bei nichtmal Full Details, Durchschnitt waren so 28-35 FPS. Settings waren ein Mix zwischen Mittel und Voll.

Irgendwann hab ich dann rausgefunden, dass ich ~20 FPS mehr habe, wenn ich die Schatten deaktiviere. Naja ... Ohne Worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch den Eindruck, dass AoC irgendwie nur für GeForce optimiert wurde.

Bei deinem PC könnte es ziemlich knapp werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn's überhaupt startet, wirds wohl nur auf Lowest Details laufen. Kannst ja mal hier schauen -> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest (ist aber grad (6:00) für Wartungsarbeiten down).


----------



## Tommybee70 (27. August 2008)

Lass dich mal vom Bären aufklären über AOC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3-j4OtoS8


----------



## Evereve (27. August 2008)

Wie steht so schön in der Buffed Zeitung: wenn man über Bugs hinwegsehen kann und es einem nichts ausmacht auf einen PVP Patch zu warten, ist AOC ein schönes game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sivax (27. August 2008)

@ hugly streite nicht mit so einem Nap der nichtmal die Hälfte von wow gesehen hat und KA von Online Rollenspielen hat und sich hier nur wichtig machen will ....

MFG


----------



## etmundi (27. August 2008)

sivax schrieb:


> @ hugly streite nicht mit so einem Nap der nichtmal die Hälfte von wow gesehen hat



Ist viel Erfahrung in WoW für Postings Vorraussetzung für qualitativ hochwertige Postings? Bei viel Erfahrung in WoW kommt dann
doch immer das Totschlagargument: WoW-Fangirl

Und warum gerade WoW. Zählt 10 Jahre Errfahrung in Ultima Online und 
jahrelange Erfahrung in anderen Spielen nicht?
Etwas verbundert bin.

Nur merkwürdig, daß ich von anderen Usern überwiegend Zustimmung erfahre.
Du müßtest dir mal mein Postfach ansehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_E_A_C_O_N (27. August 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> würde gerne von WoW auf AoC umsteigen. Da ich in WoW schon so gut wie alles gesehen habe und mehrere 70er schon habe, so habe ich an einen Tapetenwechsel gedacht "will mal was anderes sehen". Warum AoC? Weil Tests in mehreren Spielemagazinen mindestens eine Wertung von 80%+ vergeben wurden und die Test-Artikel auch mein interesse geweckt haben. Freue mich schon auf das neue Kampfsystem und dicke PVP-Schlachten, nit so wie in WoW BG wo das Teilweise abnervt. Blizzard scheint nicht in der Lage zu sein das BG erst zu starten wenn auf BEIDEN Seiten genug Leute da sind. Wie oft musste ich 5 zu 15 kämpfen usw. Zwar sind 15 Euro/Monat etwas teuerer als WoW, aber die paar Euro mehr gebe ich gerne ausfür mehr Features. Fett Gildenstadt usw. Qualität hat halt seinen Preis denke ich mal. Bevor ist wechsle will ich mir aber ne Trial anschauen, wenn mir die ersten Paar Tage zusagen , schwupp bye WoW.  Finde aber keine Trial auf der Homepage, weiß jemand wo ich da eine finde?
> 
> ...




edit 1 : sry sollte ne Pn werden 


@ Hansi du hast ne Nachricht!


----------



## hugly (27. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Ist viel Erfahrung in WoW für Postings Vorraussetzung für qualitativ hochwertige Postings? Bei viel Erfahrung in WoW kommt dann
> doch immer das Totschlagargument: WoW-Fangirl
> 
> Und warum gerade WoW. Zählt 10 Jahre Errfahrung in Ultima Online und
> ...



Nein, lies genauer, da steht einfach nur das es für dich im Moment das vermutlich das richtige ist, da wäre noch Spass zu holen.

10 Jahre Erfahrung in UO, irgendwie glaub ich Dir kein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du gehst auf keines der Argumente ein, da war garnix bisher.

Du Postest ausschliesslich im AOC Forum, und nur Contra AOC, allerdings ohne es zu begründen oder selbst zu spielen, entweder Du wirst von der Konkurrenz bezahlt,
oder was auch immer, also wenn man es selbst nicht spielt sollte man es hier nicht öffentlich schlecht machen, aber an deine Vernunft zu appellieren hat ja nun mehrfach nicht funktioniert, vermutlich ist da einfach keine.

PS: Meine Glaskugel behauptet Du bist keine Frau, sondern ein Pickeliger Fachinformatiker Lehrling mit Realschulabschluss.
Sie leuchtet dabei grünlich (was immer das auch bedeutet).


----------



## -Kaleb- (27. August 2008)

von welchem Spiel auch immer du zu AOC wechseln willst, lass es bleiben und kauf dir lieber ein Offline Game, da hast du für dein Geld länger Spass dran!

Die Community ist Assozial und die Spielwelt ist Unvollständig und Buggy, dazu gibt es unzureichenden Support.

AOC IST MÜLL

meine bescheidene Erfahrung mit dem Game!


----------



## Azddel (27. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> PS: Meine Glaskugel behauptet Du bist keine Frau, sondern ein Pickeliger Fachinformatiker Lehrling mit Realschulabschluss.
> Sie leuchtet dabei grünlich (was immer das auch bedeutet).



Nicht, dass deine Glaskugel aus Spiegelglas besteht...


----------



## Pente (27. August 2008)

Na na na ... wer wird denn hier gleich mit persönlichen Beleidigungen um sich werfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich erinner alle Beteiligten an unsere Netiquette. Alle folgenden Verstöße ziehen entsprechende Konsequenzen nach sich.


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. August 2008)

naja ich sag mal so. momentan lohnt es kaum nen caster zu machen. die nahkämpfer sind immoment noch viel stärker total unbalanced. nen NK macht genausoviel schaden mit weniger abklingzeit zwischen den schlägen (casts) und hattauch mehr hp^^


----------



## Astiria (27. August 2008)

Tu es nicht! hab das Geld umsonst hingeblättert. AoC ist mit WoW überhaupt nicht vergleichbar und somit musst du dich ziemlich umgewöhnen.

Grüße Astiria


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. August 2008)

FC verliert immer mehr an Boden, daran ändern auch die paar Merkbefreiten und Claqueure nichts mehr, die jetzt allerorten noch verzweifelt versuchen, zu retten, was imo nicht mehr zu retten ist. Wenig hilfreich ist es zudem, wenn man bei dieser "Überzeugungsarbeit" von einer Art WoW-Phobie angetrieben wird.


----------



## peeck (27. August 2008)

Also ich wunder mich schon etwas über diese komische Antworten. 

Ich habe AoC noch nie gespielt. Aber was mich da am wenigsten interessieren würde ist - ob da PvP funktioniert. 
Ich kenne leider auch keine anderen Spiele wo es den funktioniert - und um ehrlich zu sein, kenne ich nur ein Spiel wo 
es versucht wurde zu implementieren - aber leider ohne ausgewogenes Spielplay und eigentlich ohne Sinn und Verstand - und absolut uninteressant und in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem restlichen Spiel stehend: in WoW. 

Wenn man sowas an anderen Spielen weglassen kann, ist das doch aus meiner Sicht ein Plus und kein Minuspunkt.


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. August 2008)

peeck schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas an anderen Spielen weglassen kann, ist das doch aus meiner Sicht ein Plus und kein Minuspunkt.



Das ist schön für dich, wenn dich PvP nicht interessiert. Für Hundertausende Kunden jedoch war das Werbeargument: "Gewaltige PvP-Schlachten. Erobern Sie Festungen und schlagen Sie epische Schlachten zwischen Spielern und Gilden" der Hauptgrund schlechthin, um AoC überhaupt zu kaufen.

Wenn ich zu Nordsee gehe, das heiß beworbene Fischbrötchen bestelle, und der Fisch ist dann nicht drauf, dann tröstet es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass neben mir ein Kunde steht, dem Fisch so gar nicht schmeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (27. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Na na na ... wer wird denn hier gleich mit persönlichen Beleidigungen um sich werfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Namaste
Danke. 
Damit erspare ich es mir, ihm weiter zu antworten. Könnte ja passieren, daß ich zunächst ins unsachliche abdrifte 
und mich anschließend doch noch an Beleidigungen versuche.


----------



## Shagkul (27. August 2008)

Ähnliche Dinge habe ich doch schon mal irgendwo gelesen, bisschen abgewandelt, aber diese Diskussionen kommen mir bekannt vor. 

Mal überlegen, ahja es war in den WoW Foren als die erste Euphorie vorbei war und die ersten Akkord lvl 60iger keine Instanzgruppen gefunden haben und ne kurze Zeit später, dann selbige Instanzen nicht mehr sehen konnten, zwecks mangelnden Endgamecontent usw. usw. ……. ahja nicht zu vergessen usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt halt einfach ein bisschen Geduld, Onlinespiele Entwickeln sich ständig weiter, oder sie sterben einfach. Kann man alles abwarten und deshalb freut man sich dann, über Neuerungen um so mehr.

Mfg Shag


----------



## peeck (27. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu Nordsee gehe, das heiß beworbene Fischbrötchen bestelle, und der Fisch ist dann nicht drauf, dann tröstet es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass neben mir ein Kunde steht, dem Fisch so gar nicht schmeckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde nur PvP sollte nicht als Spiel im Spiel - sondern als Bestandteil des Spieles implementiert werden. 
So eine strikte Trennung wie in WoW ist sinnlos. Da hätten sie es gleich als ein separates Programm raus bringen können. 

Das aber eine geeignete Umsetzung, und kein Aufpropfen auf ein vorhandenes System, Zeit und Geld kostet - ist klar. 
Und besser irgendwann mal was ordentliches, als zu früh eine Krücke alla WoW. 

Vergammelter Fisch ist nicht besser als keiner... ^^


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

peeck schrieb:


> Und besser irgendwann mal was ordentliches, als zu früh eine Krücke alla WoW.





Lieber ne vernünftige Krücke als garnichts zum aufstützen. Leider hast du die Option offenbar nicht einkalkuliert...;-)


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. August 2008)

peeck schrieb:


> Ich finde nur PvP sollte nicht als Spiel im Spiel - sondern als Bestandteil des Spieles implementiert werden.
> So eine strikte Trennung wie in WoW ist sinnlos. Da hätten sie es gleich als ein separates Programm raus bringen können.
> 
> Das aber eine geeignete Umsetzung, und kein Aufpropfen auf ein vorhandenes System, Zeit und Geld kostet - ist klar.
> ...



Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du kaufst also das heiß beworbene Fischbrötchen bei Nordsee wohl wissend, dass gar kein Fisch drauf ist, nur weil dir das vergammelte Fischbrötchen bei McDoof nicht geschmeckt hat? Da sei die Frage erlaubt, warum du dir nicht gleich das frische und reichlich belegte Wurstbrötchen beim Metzger um die Ecke holst?


----------



## Mordrach (27. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du kaufst also das heiß beworbene Fischbrötchen bei Nordsee wohl wissend, dass gar kein Fisch drauf ist, nur weil dir das vergammelte Fischbrötchen bei McDoof nicht geschmeckt hat? Da sei die Frage erlaubt, warum du dir nicht gleich das frische und reichlich belegte Wurstbrötchen beim Metzger um die Ecke holst?



Hat Peeck irgendwo etwas von einem Fischbrötchen geschrieben? Nein, oder?

Falls Du meinst man könne ein Fischbrötchen mit einem MMO vergleichen, dann zeigt das einfach nur, wie wenig Ahnung Du von der Materie hast.


----------



## nefer (27. August 2008)

wieso argumente immer mit totschlagargumenten abgeschmettert werden wie:
- wow fanboy
- keine erfahrung weil 1./2. mmo

sivax hat sich da ja als negativbeispiel vervorgetan. obwohl ich momentan keine hohe meinung über seine einschätzungen habe, würde ich dennoch inhaltlich auf seine/ihre argumente eingehen. eine sache welche ich auch von den diversen aoc verteidigern gerne sehen würde.

es sei jedem unbenommen, dass aoc spass macht. viele der jetzigen kritiker haben aoc ja nicht gekauft um es schlecht zu machen- ganz im gegenteil.

tatsache ist jedoch, dass aoc mit vielem geworben hat, was nicht mal ansatzweise im spiel ist- nicht mal nach 4 monaten.

die technische qualität liegt weit unter dem durchschnitt

es ist selbst für pve zu wenig content vorhanden.

pvp content fehlt nahezu vollständig.

was aber viel schwerer wiegt als die bugs oder der fehlende content sind schwächen der spielmechanik.

die ist einfach nicht ausgereift und schlecht durchdacht. gerade das kombo system ist so wies derzeit ist vollkommener mist.

alles ist in kleine zonen unterteilt und instanziert, was die immersion gewaltig stört.

von daher kommt auch meine einschätzung, dass aoc als pvp spiel scheitern wird.


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Hat Peeck irgendwo etwas von einem Fischbrötchen geschrieben? Nein, oder?



Ich brachte einen Vergleich im Hinblick auf ein bestimmtes Käuferverhalten, und Peek hat diesen aufgegriffen und weitergeführt. Wenn du also der Diskussion nicht folgen kannst oder willst, ist das nicht mein Problem.


> Falls Du meinst man könne ein Fischbrötchen mit einem MMO vergleichen, dann zeigt das einfach nur, wie wenig Ahnung Du von der Materie hast.



Dass man einem Gesprächspartner die "Ahnung von der Materie" abzusprechen versucht, ohne diesen, dessen beruflichen Background oder dessen MMO-Karriere überhaupt zu kennen, beweist nur die Hilflosigkeit desjenigen, der da wieder mal zu Totschlagargumenten greifen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordrach (27. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> es sei jedem unbenommen, dass aoc spass macht. viele der jetzigen kritiker haben aoc ja nicht gekauft um es schlecht zu machen- ganz im gegenteil.
> 
> tatsache ist jedoch, dass aoc mit vielem geworben hat, was nicht mal ansatzweise im spiel ist- nicht mal nach 4 monaten.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch vollkommener Quatsch,

AoC bietet mehr Content zu Beginn als alle anderen MMORPGs der letzten Jahre, nur wird dieser nicht künstlich durch eine Masse an Timesinks wie in anderen MMORPGs in die Länge gezogen, wahrscheinlich, weil der eigentliche Endcontent wohl PvP sein soll. Sicher bedarf es noch Erweiterungen am PvP System, vor allem auch um auf PvE Servern Spaß zu machen, auf PvP Servern ist es auch jetzt schon nett.
Die Spielmechanik finde ich soweit ausgezeichnet, das liegt vor allem daran, dass ich nie ein Fan des Cooldown Systems ala EQ2 oder WoW war, dieses empfinde ich nämlich als ausgesprochen langweilig. Mir gefällt das Combo System.
Viele Zonen sind riesig, mit der Instanzierung kann man leben finde ich, ist in vielen anderen guten MMORPGs auch nicht anders gelöst. Das einzige MMO was ähnlich hochauflösende Texturen bietet und versucht hat ohne eine solche Instanzierung zurecht zu kommen ist Vanguard, klappt da leider aber auch nicht wirklich, beim Chunkwechsel sinkt die Framerate auf 1 FPS und das Spiel "hängt", im Grunde genommen wurde einfach nur kein Ladebalken integriert.
Und die technische Qualität liegt weit über allem was andere MMORPGs bieten, dass man das natürlich schlecht sehen kann, wenn man keinen aktuellen Rechner hat, auf dem das Spiel flüssig und stabil läuft ist klar. Bei mir bereitet AoC allerdings auch mit höchsten Einstellungen nicht mehr Probleme als andere schon lange auf dem Markt befindlichen MMORPGs.


----------



## Mordrach (27. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Ich brachte einen Vergleich im Hinblick auf ein bestimmtes Käuferverhalten, und Peek hat diesen aufgegriffen und weitergeführt. Wenn du also der Diskussion nicht folgen kannst oder willst, ist das nicht mein Problem.
> 
> 
> Dass man einem Gesprächspartner die "Ahnung von der Materie" abzusprechen versucht, ohne diesen, dessen beruflichen Background oder dessen MMO-Karriere überhaupt zu kennen, beweist nur die Hilflosigkeit desjenigen, der da wieder mal zu Totschlagargumenten greifen muss.
> ...



Dadurch dass Du dauernd auf irgendwelche Vergleiche ausweichst, die bezüglich des eigentlichen Themas hinken und mehr als nur weit hergeholt sind, erweckst Du nunmal den Eindruck von AoC nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (27. August 2008)

Anfangs gefiehls mir aber ab lvl 20 wirds, finde ich, wesentlich schlechter als WoW

da kannste gleich nen shooter oder n action-spiel zocken... das kampfsystem hat wie ich finde dann nix mehr mir rpg zu tun...


----------



## nefer (27. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommener Quatsch,
> 
> AoC bietet mehr Content zu Beginn als alle anderen MMORPGs der letzten Jahre, nur wird dieser nicht künstlich durch eine Masse an Timesinks wie in anderen MMORPGs in die Länge gezogen, wahrscheinlich, weil der eigentliche Endcontent wohl PvP sein soll. Sicher bedarf es noch Erweiterungen am PvP System, vor allem auch um auf PvE Servern Spaß zu machen, auf PvP Servern ist es auch jetzt schon nett.
> Die Spielmechanik finde ich soweit ausgezeichnet, das liegt vor allem daran, dass ich nie ein Fan des Cooldown Systems ala EQ2 oder WoW war, dieses empfinde ich nämlich als ausgesprochen langweilig. Mir gefällt das Combo System.
> ...



ähm mehr content als alle anderen mmos? wo denn? auf welche timesinks spielst du denn an? aoc hat von anfang an einige "daily quests"- ganz billige entschuldigung für content- jeden tag den gleichen content zu spielen- gähn. villaruns bis zum schwarz werden -.-

keine cooldowns???

aoc ist doch viel cooldownlastiger als zb. wow. hier hat meine combo einen viel größeren cooldown. ich hab zb. einen bärschammie gespielt. rüstungsbrecher war die hauptkombo die hatte doch so 15s cd wenn ich mich recht erinnere. natürlich hat ich noch andere kombos. super, dass die so viel gebracht haben -.-

das schildsystem was kompletter bullshit weil nur npcs die dynamisch umgestellt haben. natürlich konnte man das auch als spieler- vor allem im pvp wurde das teilweise eingesetzt wenn man wusste aus welcher richtung eine klasse starke angriffe hat.

da die richtungen der kombos aber stark eingeschränkt waren- als bär schammie hattest keine nennenswerte nach rechts- oder wars links- ganz egal. super system.

kombos brauchen 3-4 schläge bis sie auslösen. da erst 5s nach anwählen der kombo konnt ich mit dem effekt rechnen. das is net dynamisch sondern ziemlich starr.

pvp sah so aus: kombo pre-loading, letzter schlag auf den gegner, kombo animation, gegner geht während animation schon wieder auf distanz, bekommt trotzdem schaden, kann als caster aber weiter kiten. echt klasse. gute idee fc!

riesige zonen:

also die meisten zonen kamen mir nur dann riesig vor wenn ich durchlaufen musste um ins quest gebiet zu kommen (wer kommt eigentlich auf die idee, dass er ein mmo heutzutage ohne vernünftiges reisesystem auf den markt bringen kann?). ansonsten sind die meisten klein und schlauchartig aufgebaut. was zu entdecken gibts in den wenigsten fällen- leider.

technische qualität:

moment die grafik ist super- das stimmt. leider ist das auch einer der schwersten fehler die fc gemacht hat. glaubst du im ernst, dass massenschlachten mit der derzeitigen engine in der momentanen grafik möglich sein werden? träum weiter.

ausserdem ist die qualität wirklich lausig. ein haufen von mem leaks, ati grakas nicht gut unterstützt, disconnects beim schließen von instanzen (9999er pings) grp bugs, reihenweise derbste bugs die einfach nur auf fehlendes testen schließen lassen. fern von monderner softwareentwicklung entfernt.

das spiel war bei release nur zu 30% fertig. da fehlte nicht nur massig content, sondern vor allem tests.


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Dadurch dass Du dauernd auf irgendwelche Vergleiche ausweichst, die bezüglich des eigentlichen Themas hinken und mehr als nur weit hergeholt sind, erweckst Du nunmal den Eindruck von AoC nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben.



Aha, erst hatte ich also von der Materie keine Ahnung, jetzt wird zurückgerudert dahingehend, dass ich nur von AoC keine Ahnung haben soll ...

Vergleiche im Hinblick auf ein bestimmtes _Kaufverhalten _sind in einer Umstiegs-Diskussion sehr wohl ein legitimes Mittel, um _Motivationen _zu hinterfragen. Dass ein Fischbrötchen es an Komplexität nicht mit einemn MMO aufnehmen kann, steht doch außer Frage. Und dass Fastfood einen anderen Stellenwert besitzt als ein Spiel, für das man 50 Euro gelatzt hat und dass mit monatlich nochmal 15 Euro zu Buche schlägt, weiß ich auch. 

Letztlich geht es doch darum, dass die Erwartungen ganz vieler Leute mit AoC nicht erfüllt wurden; nicht erfüllte Erwartungen, die sehr eng mit dem dürftigen PvP (Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion mit Peeck) zusammenhängen. Nicht erfüllte Erwartungen, die zunächst durch irreführende Werbung (erst hier kommt dann der Vergleich mit dem Fischbrötchen ins Spiel) überhaupt erst geweckt wurden. Und wenn dann einer schreibt, er fände es nicht schlimm, dass ein Schlüsselfeature und ein Hauptgrund für viele, das Spiel überhaupt gekauft zu haben, _nicht _ins Spiel integriert wurde, weil das ja seiner Meinung nach in anderen Spielen auch nie wirklich der Knaller war, dann ergibt das für mich keinen Sinn. Dann frage ich mich sehr wohl, ob man auch in anderen Bereichen ein ähnlich unkritisches Verbraucherverhalten an den Tag legen würde. 

Aber vermutlich wird jetzt kommen, dass ich von Fischbrötchen keine Ahnung hab ...


----------



## Mordrach (27. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Aha, erst hatte ich also von der Materie keine Ahnung, jetzt wird zurückgerudert dahingehend, dass ich nur von AoC keine Ahnung haben soll ...
> 
> Vergleiche im Hinblick auf ein bestimmtes _Kaufverhalten _sind in einer Umstiegs-Diskussion sehr wohl ein legitimes Mittel, um _Motivationen _zu hinterfragen. Dass ein Fischbrötchen es an Komplexität nicht mit einemn MMO aufnehmen kann, steht doch außer Frage. Und dass Fastfood einen anderen Stellenwert besitzt als ein Spiel, für das man 50 Euro gelatzt hat und dass mit monatlich nochmal 15 Euro zu Buche schlägt, weiß ich auch.
> 
> ...



Nein ich rudere damit nicht zurück, sondern erläutere nur genau was ich gemeint hatte, denn die Materie um die es hier geht ist AoC.

Das was für Dich ein Schlüsselfeature und ein Hauptkaufgrund ist, muss es noch lange nicht für andere sein.
Deshalb muss man nicht alles an einem Spiel schlecht reden, nichts anderes machst Du aber.

Es gibt einiges an AoC, was für viele auch einfach besser als in anderen MMOs ist.

Der Threadersteller fragte ob es eine Trial gäbe, dank einiger Anti-AoC Fanatiker ist aber auch dieser Thread hier mal wieder völlig vom Thema abgewichen.

Auch Du steigst hier ja einfach fernab vom eigentlichen Anliegen des Thread-Erstellers ins Thema ein, um allen mitzuteilen wie böse und schlecht FC und AoC doch sei:



			
				Coup schrieb:
			
		

> FC verliert immer mehr an Boden, daran ändern auch die paar Merkbefreiten und Claqueure nichts mehr, die jetzt allerorten noch verzweifelt versuchen, zu retten, was imo nicht mehr zu retten ist. Wenig hilfreich ist es zudem, wenn man bei dieser "Überzeugungsarbeit" von einer Art WoW-Phobie angetrieben wird.


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Das was für Dich ein Schlüsselfeature und ein Hauptkaufgrund ist, muss es noch lange nicht für andere sein.
> Deshalb muss man nicht alles an einem Spiel schlecht reden, nichts anderes machst Du aber.



Es ist nicht _für mich_ ein Schlüsselfeature, sondern wurde von Funcom als Schlüsselfeature in AoC angekündigt und beworben. 

Und ja, ich erlaubte mir u.a. genau das zu kritisieren, genau, so wie andere es sich erlauben, alles an dem Spiel schön zu reden. Aber schamlose Lügereien, Lobhudeleien (nebst Diffamierungen anderer Games) sind für jemanden wie dich sicherlich kein Grund, Objektivität einzufordern, stimmt's? 



> Es gibt einiges an AoC, was für viele auch einfach besser als in anderen MMOs ist.



Für einige, nicht für viele, wie die Kündigungswellen beweisen. Aber selbst das hatte ich nie in Abrede gestellt.



> Der Threadersteller fragte ob es eine Trial gäbe, dank einiger Anti-AoC Fanatiker ist aber auch dieser Thread hier mal wieder völlig vom Thema abgewichen.



Ach Gottchen, jetzt wird auch noch kritisiert, dass auch diese Diskussion es sich erlaubt hat, sich <japs> weiterzuentwickeln. Sorry, aber schmeiß deine Nebelkerzen doch bitte wieder im off. AoC-Forum, das hier wird mir langsam zu albern.


----------



## Skelettron (27. August 2008)

> Dadurch dass Du dauernd auf irgendwelche Vergleiche ausweichst, die bezüglich des eigentlichen Themas hinken und mehr als nur weit hergeholt sind, erweckst Du nunmal den Eindruck von AoC nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben.



oh man bitte, vergleiche zieht jeder hinzu um eine situation noch einfacher zu beschreiben, so das auch jeder der die materie nicht so kennt versteht. Aber das sagt auch gleich aus das der jenige der den vergleich gebracht hat, und er entsprach ja so ziehmlich der realität, sich mit der materie auseinander gesätzt hat und auch was davon versteht. ich gebe dir auch mal ein beispiel so das es auf diesem threat besser passt...

_der TE fähr (nur mal angenommen) einen Passart (solide, er läuft, viele extras,5 gangschaltung 160ps, hat lange sehr gut gelaufen, ist aber ein "Volkswagen" / WOW) nun denkt er sich kauf ich mir doch was neues was bessere was aktuelles. schaut auf dem markt um und sieht den neuen 5er bmw (AOC). 300ps turbo, 6gangschaltung, sportfahwerk ect. erkauft den aber ausgeliefert wird er mit 250ps (turbo (DX10 wird nachgepatcht) 5gangautomatik (pvp pacht, kommt mindestens bis... oh mehr als 5mal verschoben sagt lieber kein termin mehr) kein sportpacket und klapstühle als sessel... warum soll er diese auto fahren er hat doch den passart._ 

also poste nicht son unsin aller AOC-Fanboy durch die gegend Funcom hat scheiße gebaut... und so welche komentare wie wow ist auch nicht als meister auf die welt gekommen. Nein sind sie auch nicht aber das kann man auch nicht vergleichen, aoc muss sich mit dem wow und co. von heute messen nicht so wie sie gestartet sind, um ernsthafte konkurenz zusein. 

so und nun feuer frei... gibt mir eure totschlag agumente und rechtschreibfehler suche.... mimimi fanboy geweine.

klappe zu affe tot, nur noch back to topic plx...


----------



## peeck (27. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> tatsache ist jedoch, dass aoc mit vielem geworben hat, was nicht mal ansatzweise im spiel ist- nicht mal nach 4 monaten.



Ich warte bei WoW auch seit drei Jahren auf die versprochenen Katapulte im BG - nicht desto trotz würde ich nicht sagen das ohne diese, das dann keiner mehr spielt. ^^


Zur Zeit würde ich sagen, läuft WoW sehr instabil - aus diesen Gründen spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken mir das ein oder andere MMORPG an zu schauen. Ich finde es ziemlich frustirierend das jeder dritte Mob auf entkommen ist - und man zt massive lag Attacken ausgesetzt ist. Was bringt mir das beste Gameplay - wenn die Technik nicht funktioniert. Dann lieber einzelne stabil laufende Instanzen.


----------



## Skelettron (27. August 2008)

@peeck das mit den mobs haste bei aoc auch und das sind noch die hamlosen bugs.


----------



## nefer (27. August 2008)

peeck schrieb:


> Ich warte bei WoW auch seit drei Jahren auf die versprochenen Katapulte im BG - nicht desto trotz würde ich nicht sagen das ohne diese, das dann keiner mehr spielt. ^^
> 
> 
> Zur Zeit würde ich sagen, läuft WoW sehr instabil - aus diesen Gründen spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken mir das ein oder andere MMORPG an zu schauen. Ich finde es ziemlich frustirierend das jeder dritte Mob auf entkommen ist - und man zt massive lag Attacken ausgesetzt ist. Was bringt mir das beste Gameplay - wenn die Technik nicht funktioniert. Dann lieber einzelne stabil laufende Instanzen.



@wow vergleich. 

nochmal: nur weil wow manche features nicht implementiert hat und mal gesagt hat sie habens vor, ist kein persilschein für aoc. wow interessiert mich als aocler eigentlich net. tatsache is sie hams versprochen und groß angekündigt. inklusive videos usw. gehen tuts trotzdem net.

@stabilität

ka wies derzeit is. ich hab vor einiger zeit aufgehört. die lange zeit die ichs gespielt hab liefs aber sehr gut.

hab aoc allerdings auf 64bit- vista gespielt und bin somit von den derbsten bugs verschont geblieben. trotzdem sind mem leaks ein nicht zu verzeihender fehler in sw. von stellenweise fehlerhafter programmierung von shadern (musst dann mit 2.0 oder 2.x spielen statt mit 3.0) ganz zu schweigen.

der gipfel war jedoch, dass beim einloggen passwörter mit r an den letzten mit dem man gewhispert hat geschickt wurde da r als "reply" voreingestellt war setzt dem ganzen noch die krone auf.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (27. August 2008)

Siehe vorirger Post von mir: Ich kriege das evtl vom Kumpel geschenkt mit 3 Wochen Rest freiabo. aber vorher schau ich mir die trial an mit dem sein buddykey und den cds. Der hat nach 3 tagen aufgehört weil dem das zu einfach war oder so. anschauen kost ja nix.

beste grüße


----------



## Immondys (27. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Und die technische Qualität liegt weit über allem was andere MMORPGs bieten, dass man das natürlich schlecht sehen kann, wenn man keinen aktuellen Rechner hat, auf dem das Spiel flüssig und stabil läuft ist klar. Bei mir bereitet AoC allerdings auch mit höchsten Einstellungen nicht mehr Probleme als andere schon lange auf dem Markt befindlichen MMORPGs.



Ich baue seit Jahren Rechner und habe mir für AoC einen Intel 4 Ghz Dual Core Rechner mit 4 GB Ram, 2x GF 8800 GTS zusammengeschraubt. Die technische Qualität des Games hat mich tatsächlich beeindruckt, war sie doch meilenweit von der meiner Hardware entfernt. DX 10 - nö, Lagspikes mit riesen Pings, Stroboskopeffekte bei Kämpfen - alles erste Sahne. Ich hab dieses Machwerk als Mahnmal wieder in den Schrank gestellt. Du hast anscheinend mehr Glück gehabt und solltest anderen Leuten, bei denen das Game nicht läuft, weder schlechte Hardware noch Unfähigkeit unterstellen.

P.S. Hardwareaufrüstung ist für mich kein Problem, ich kann das auch mit Wasserkühlung und 5 Ghz angehen - nur das behebt die Ingame bugs auch nicht.


----------



## hugly (27. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich baue seit Jahren Rechner und habe mir für AoC einen Intel 4 Ghz Dual Core Rechner mit 4 GB Ram, 2x GF 8800 GTS zusammengeschraubt. Die technische Qualität des Games hat mich tatsächlich beeindruckt, war sie doch meilenweit von der meiner Hardware entfernt. DX 10 - nö, Lagspikes mit riesen Pings,


DX 10 gibts noch nicht, aber auf der GC wurdes wohl vorgeführt, nuja.
Die Lags sind in dem Falle nur bei der Telekom gewesen, ein Telekom Router war unterdimensioniert, wurde gefixt.
Abgesehen von Telekom Usern war es LAG technisch ein guter Rollout.



> Stroboskopeffekte bei Kämpfen


Das hatte ich ganz am Anfang auch paarmal (weniger als 5 Mal instgesamt, bin weder gestorben noch relogged, ging von selber weg), ist aber schon seit Monaten weggepatched.



> Ich hab dieses Machwerk als Mahnmal wieder in den Schrank gestellt. Du hast anscheinend mehr Glück gehabt und solltest anderen Leuten, bei denen das Game nicht läuft, weder schlechte Hardware noch Unfähigkeit unterstellen.



Glaube nicht das die Bugs jetzt noch da sind, grade mit NVIDIA Karten.


----------



## Taggad (27. August 2008)

Alle die meinen AoC sei nichts für sie, stimmt. Drum viel Spass beim alten Wow und vor allem beim neuen Warhammer Online. Nach einer Woche Betatest, hatte ich schon Schnautze voll gehabt. Auch auf den sprichwörtlich tollen GOA-Service freu ich mich jetzt schon *g* Wetten, daß da die offiziellen Foren nach einer Woche geschlossen werden? Egal, das wird ne Show dort.
AoC spiel ich zusammen mit meiner Gilde mit Begeisterung, und wir verwechseln das nicht mit einem Shooter und leveln um die Wette. Ihr geht auch zum Mac und ruft voll Begeisterung: "Erster" wenn ihr ein Hamburger runtergeschlungen habt? (Beispiel nur genommen, weil Minderjährige hier auch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )Manche wissen halt nimmer was Genuss ist.


----------



## etmundi (27. August 2008)

Taggad schrieb:


> Wetten, daß da die offiziellen Foren nach einer Woche geschlossen werden?



Wäre ja schonmal ein Fortschritt. Das offizielle AoC-Forum wurde ja bereits bei Release 
geschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok, nur für die, welche keinen Account hatten.

Wirlich offen ist es ja bis heute nicht. Ohne Account kann man nicht posten.
Und wenn man postet, muß man jederzeit mit einem Bann rechnen.
Selbst Lob wird da schonmal als Ironie ausgelegt - und Bann.

Und offen ist für mich ein Forum auch nur dann, wenn keine Zensur stattfindet.


----------



## david33 (27. August 2008)

hansi wilst meinen acc haben 20 euro 

mfg dave

email; davidhoefs@gmx.de


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> der gipfel war jedoch, dass beim einloggen passwörter mit r an den letzten mit dem man gewhispert hat geschickt wurde da r als "reply" voreingestellt war setzt dem ganzen noch die krone auf.






Hahahahahahahahahahaha...made my day. Account-Hacking als implementiertes Feature......;-)


----------



## Niko78 (29. August 2008)

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Warum soll ich mir einen High-End-PC wegen AoC kaufen? Mein altes Blechgerüst aus dem Jahre 2001 läuft bei WoW immer noch und somit ist mir all das Gerede wegen DX10 und so eigentlich total latte. Aus der Grafik kann ich auch nichts rausbeissen weil Grafik ist ja nicht alles. Aber Hauptsache auch mein PC ist beim Test durch gekommen und somit AoC-spieltauglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na klar, kommt ja jeder alter Krempel durch nur damit man dann auch kauft und kauft und kauft. Wenn's dann nicht funzt dann kann man auch den User anzicken wenn er mit so einem alten Teil noch zocken möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bornon (29. August 2008)

Ich bin auch von WoW auf AoC umgestiegen, habe mehrere 70er in WoW (Hexer, Schurke & Jäger) und bereue, dass ich die 6 Monate gekauft habe!

Es war ein Fehler sondersgleichen, warum?
- PvP paßt nicht
- unter Multiplayerspiel verstehe ich was anderes
- Funcom bietet nicht den Support, den Blizzard bietet
- jeder Char hat dasselbe Startgebiet (nach dem dritten Char kotzt's Dich an)
- dann kommen in den 3 Ländern je ein Gebiet im lvl-range 20 bis ca. 35 und wieder alle in dieselben Gebiete
- fehlende Quests im Levelbereich Ende 30, Ende 50 und ab Mitte 70
- ich hasse Grinden, aber nur so kommt man hoch, wenn man das überhaupt noch will
- es sollte keine Dailies geben ... die Villen kann man jeden AoC-Tag machen (Grinden) btw: ein AoC-Tag = 6 Stunden, mittlerweile kann ich sie blind spielen, nur so kann man die fehlenden Qs einigermaßen überbrücken
- ab Lvl80 haste fast nix mehr zu tun
- Juwelenschleifen geht immer noch nicht
- das Ah wird buggy über die Bank betrieben ... sucht mal nach Eisen/Dämmerstahl ... Umlaute gehen gar nicht in der Suche, einmal eingestellte Items können nimmer beim NPC verkauft werden ... einfach alles buggy


aber:
+ super Grafik (aber das ist halt nicht alles)
+ nette Animationen der Fatatlities
+ Gildenstädte in eigenen Farminstanzierungen
+ jeder kann alle Farmberufe lernen


Fazit:
Ich rate Dir vom Umstieg ab, spiele es mal Probe, falls es jemals eine Testversion geben sollte.
Falls nicht und davon gehe ich aus: Finger weg
FC hält seine Versprechen nicht - es fehlt immer noch massig an Inhalten, DirectX10 war nur ein Marketing-Trick um die Leute zu ködern und die Aussage bestes PvP-Spiel ... sorry no comment.

mfg,
Bornon

PS: Leider ohne Multiplayer, aber trotzdem net schlecht gemacht: Drakensang (da bin ich grad mal positiv überrascht worden), ein fast 500MB großes Demo gibt es auf www.drakensang.de, vor allem für alle DSAler ...


----------



## Validus (30. August 2008)

Bornon schrieb:


> Ich bin auch von WoW auf AoC umgestiegen, habe mehrere 70er in WoW (Hexer, Schurke & Jäger) und bereue, dass ich die 6 Monate gekauft habe!
> 
> Es war ein Fehler sondersgleichen, warum?
> - PvP paßt nicht
> ...






Also ich finde PvP paßt
Also ich habe immer mit vielen Leuten zu tun wenn du halt keine soziale Kometenz besitzt tut es mir leid
Also Blizzard hat auch keinen besseren Support
Ja das selbe Startgebiet aber andere Nacht Q alle 4 Klasse (Soldat Priester Schurke Magier) haben andere q
Es gibt 3 Gebiete dann mach mal ne andere Rasse dann siehst anere Sachen....
Ich habe genug q
Kein einziges mal Gegrindet
Musst ja keine Villen machen....
Ich habe sehrwohl was zutun
JUwelenschleifen geht
Das AH ist nicht buggy auer du bist ein bisschen eingeschränkt es zu benutzen....



+ super Grafik              Du hast Recht
+ nette Animationen der Fatatlities                         Du hast Recht
+ Gildenstädte in eigenen Farminstanzierungen               Du hast Recht
+ jeder kann alle Farmberufe lerne                          Du hast Recht



Es gibt eine Probeversiuon musst dir nur einen Buddykey zuschicken lassen
Inhalt fehlt in meinen Augen nicht nur eine überarbeitung
Es stand nirgends drin das DX10 von anfang an drin ist aber es kommt demnächst rein.....


----------



## etmundi (30. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Es stand nirgends drin das DX10 von anfang an drin ist aber es kommt demnächst rein.....



Hmm, in einen Autoprospekt z.B steht auch nirgends drin, daß ein Motor von Anfang drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Über solche kritiklosen Kunden wie dich freut sich jede Firma.
Gibt halt Leute, die sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Es stand nirgends drin das DX10 von anfang an drin ist aber es kommt demnächst rein.....



Falsch, es steht auf jeder Packung drauf die du im Laden kaufst...wie ich schon woanderst geschrieben habe eine Frechheit, daß das nicht geändert/geschwärzt wird wo es doch nicht der Wahrheit des Inhalts enspricht...


----------



## Norei (30. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommener Quatsch,
> 
> AoC bietet mehr Content zu Beginn als alle anderen MMORPGs der letzten Jahre, nur wird dieser nicht künstlich durch eine Masse an Timesinks wie in anderen MMORPGs in die Länge gezogen, wahrscheinlich, weil der eigentliche Endcontent wohl PvP sein soll. Sicher bedarf es noch Erweiterungen am PvP System, vor allem auch um auf PvE Servern Spaß zu machen, auf PvP Servern ist es auch jetzt schon nett.


Du hast nicht HdRO gespielt, oder? Da war spätestens mit Evendim der Content vollständig. Auch ohne Timesink. Und das PvMP war zwar kein Highend PvP, aber einfach funny.


Mordrach schrieb:


> Viele Zonen sind riesig, mit der Instanzierung kann man leben finde ich, ist in vielen anderen guten MMORPGs auch nicht anders gelöst. Das einzige MMO was ähnlich hochauflösende Texturen bietet und versucht hat ohne eine solche Instanzierung zurecht zu kommen ist Vanguard, klappt da leider aber auch nicht wirklich, beim Chunkwechsel sinkt die Framerate auf 1 FPS und das Spiel "hängt", im Grunde genommen wurde einfach nur kein Ladebalken integriert.
> Und die technische Qualität liegt weit über allem was andere MMORPGs bieten, dass man das natürlich schlecht sehen kann, wenn man keinen aktuellen Rechner hat, auf dem das Spiel flüssig und stabil läuft ist klar. Bei mir bereitet AoC allerdings auch mit höchsten Einstellungen nicht mehr Probleme als andere schon lange auf dem Markt befindlichen MMORPGs.


Auch hier kann ich nur HdRO erwähnen. Keine Instanzierung, keine Ladebalken, keine 1FPS bei Chunkwechseln, nur eine Superatmosphäre, insbesondere wenn man es unter DX10 spielt (das, was AoC angeblich seit Release beherrscht). Die Grafik ist vielleicht nicht ganz so detailliert, aber trotzdem definitiv unter den Top3 im MMO-Bereich.


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ähnliche Dinge habe ich doch schon mal irgendwo gelesen, bisschen abgewandelt, aber diese Diskussionen kommen mir bekannt vor.
> 
> Mal überlegen, ahja es war in den WoW Foren als die erste Euphorie vorbei war und die ersten Akkord lvl 60iger keine Instanzgruppen gefunden haben und ne kurze Zeit später, dann selbige Instanzen nicht mehr sehen konnten, zwecks mangelnden Endgamecontent usw. usw. &#8230;&#8230;. ahja nicht zu vergessen usw.
> 
> ...



Nun Blizzard wusste aber was ihre Kunden wollen, anders wie Funcom,
die ihr Beta Programm durchspulen zum polieren und erweitern des Lowlvl Contents.

Ausgehend vom EU Start, das ist der, der für uns Deutsche ausschlaggebend ist hat Blizzard innerhalb 3 Monate:

- MC / Ony entbugged ( mehr Encounter wie AoC T1+T2 )
- PvP System eingeführt
- Lvl 50 Dungeon Maraudon eingeführt
- Endgame Grp Instanzen poliert ( Stratholme, Scholo, BRD, LBRS, UBRS )
- zudem noch massig balancing, bugfixing ect.

Was hat Funcom in den letzten 3 Monaten für die 80er gemacht?


----------



## etmundi (31. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Was hat Funcom in den letzten 3 Monaten für die 80er gemacht?



Hmm.. mal überlegen. Soll nicht bald DirctX 10 eingeführt werden? Dann haben die lvl. 80iger erstmal was zum gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (31. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir mal den Text in der letzten Gamestar anschauen unter der Überschrift "Massensterben". Der ist vom selben Kerl, der vorher AoC gelobt hat und glaube ich auch für den Wertungsartikel von AoC zuständig war.....und der liest sich jetzt erstaunlich ernüchternd. Sollte mich nicht wundern wenn die da bald bei AoC erstmal ne neue Wertung machen um anzuzeigen das das Spiel null langzeitmotivation liefert und wohl spätestens ab level 60 einfach Schrott ist. ;-)


gamestar ist eine spiele zeitung?gamestar ist ein wow fanzeitung sonst nix.(hab selbst ein abo im augenblick noch leider)die zeitung war mahl gut aber lang ists her.


----------



## latosa (31. August 2008)

ach ja habe aoc auch angetestet war in 14tagen schon lev 51(das geht mir zuschnell)  jetzt spiel ich wieder everqeust2 finds einfach im pve besser .


----------



## Pacster (31. August 2008)

latosa schrieb:


> gamestar ist eine spiele zeitung?gamestar ist ein wow fanzeitung sonst nix.(hab selbst ein abo im augenblick noch leider)die zeitung war mahl gut aber lang ists her.




Jo. Und buffed ist eine reine WoW-Fanseite. Heul dich bei deiner Mutti aus....


----------



## latosa (31. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Jo. Und buffed ist eine reine WoW-Fanseite. Heul dich bei deiner Mutti aus....


was ist mit dir los hast du probleme? es war die rede von der zeitung gamestar nicht von buffed .manche leute scheinen zukurz gekommen sein alls gott das hirn verteilt hatt.


----------



## latosa (31. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Jo. Und buffed ist eine reine WoW-Fanseite. Heul dich bei deiner Mutti aus....


ach ja ob buffed eine wow fanseite ist kann ich nicht beurteilen lese sie nicht oft . wenn ichso artikel lese wie deinen bin auch froh dadrüber


----------



## Fr3ak3r (31. August 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Auch hier kann ich nur HdRO erwähnen. Keine Instanzierung, keine Ladebalken, keine 1FPS bei Chunkwechseln, nur eine Superatmosphäre, insbesondere wenn man es unter DX10 spielt (das, was AoC angeblich seit Release beherrscht). Die Grafik ist vielleicht nicht ganz so detailliert, aber trotzdem definitiv unter den Top3 im MMO-Bereich.



in HDRO gibt es genauso Ladebalken und Instanzierungen, nur halt nicht so häufig wie bei AoC, Häuser sind immer instanziert in HDRO und nur mit ladebalken betretbar und vom Auenland in dieses Elfengebiet gehts auch nur mit Ladescreen.
Keine Frage, das spiel ist super, aber nur wenn man auf pvp verzichten kann.


----------



## Pacster (31. August 2008)

latosa schrieb:


> was ist mit dir los hast du probleme? es war die rede von der zeitung gamestar nicht von buffed .manche leute scheinen zukurz gekommen sein alls gott das hirn verteilt hatt.




Vielleicht solltest du mal mehr buffed lesen dann wüsstest du auch was ich meine. Ihr nervt! Sobald irgendwas euer Bug-spiel nichtmehr nur in den Himmel lobt, geht es nur noch "mimimimi...ist ja eh alles von WoW gesponsort...nur fanboys da". Gerade bei gamestar ist das lächerlich weil sie AoC gelobt haben wie sau selbst als ein Großteil der AoC-Community schon längst den Stecker gezogen hatte. Wie gesagt..ab zu Mutti....


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> in HDRO gibt es genauso Ladebalken und Instanzierungen, nur halt nicht so häufig wie bei AoC, Häuser sind immer instanziert in HDRO und nur mit ladebalken betretbar und vom Auenland in dieses Elfengebiet gehts auch nur mit Ladescreen.
> Keine Frage, das spiel ist super, aber nur wenn man auf pvp verzichten kann.



Stimmt schon, aber ich geh davon aus er meint ned das es keine Instanzen gibt. ( Sprich Dungeons )
Sondern die offene Welt ist nicht instanziert.
Egal ob 20 oder 200 Spieler, sie sind in einem Auenland und nicht Auenland Alpha, Beta, Zeta.

Zudem sind die HdrO Zonen wohl locker 10x so groß wie die aus AoC und nur größere Gebiete sind per Ladescreen getrennt.

Zwergenzone, Menschenzone...Auenland gehört glaub ich noch mit zum Bree Gebiet.
Also wirklich nicht zu vergleichen mit den 5x Ladescreens in 10 Minuten wie bei AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das bei einer Grafik die sich durchaus vergleichen lässt.


----------



## Unterly (31. August 2008)

Mein Tipp an dich : Wenn du umsteigen willst, dann steig auf Warhammer Online um... Von AoC würde ich dir persönlich abraten. Ich wollte auch von WOW auf AoC umsteigen. Leider war ich von HdRO und AoC so enttäuscht, dass ich immernoch bei WoW bin. War is coming ^^


----------



## latosa (31. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal mehr buffed lesen dann wüsstest du auch was ich meine. Ihr nervt! Sobald irgendwas euer Bug-spiel nichtmehr nur in den Himmel lobt, geht es nur noch "mimimimi...ist ja eh alles von WoW gesponsort...nur fanboys da". Gerade bei gamestar ist das lächerlich weil sie AoC gelobt haben wie sau selbst als ein Großteil der AoC-Community schon längst den Stecker gezogen hatte. Wie gesagt..ab zu Mutti....


du solltest mahl richtig lesen lernen ich spiele kein aoc hab es mahl gespielt ich spiele everqeust 2 (und was das fanboy angeht bin ich mir sicher daqs du nie was anderes wie wow gespielt hast


----------



## latosa (31. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal mehr buffed lesen dann wüsstest du auch was ich meine. Ihr nervt! Sobald irgendwas euer Bug-spiel nichtmehr nur in den Himmel lobt, geht es nur noch "mimimimi...ist ja eh alles von WoW gesponsort...nur fanboys da". Gerade bei gamestar ist das lächerlich weil sie AoC gelobt haben wie sau selbst als ein Großteil der AoC-Community schon längst den Stecker gezogen hatte. Wie gesagt..ab zu Mutti....


ach ja ich hab eine abo von gamestar und das seid 5jahren und ich kann wohl beurteilen wie sich die zeitung zum schlechteren verändert hat .


----------



## Pacster (31. August 2008)

latosa schrieb:


> ach ja ich hab eine abo von gamestar und das seid 5jahren und ich kann wohl beurteilen wie sich die zeitung zum schlechteren verändert hat .





Genau...zur persönlichen WoW-Fan-Zeitschrift, richtig? Nur seit 5 Jahren? Also mein Bruder hat alle Ausgaben. Deshalb kann ich das ja viiiiel besser beurteilen als du. :-P

Schockierend...aber ich habe mit UO angefangen was die online spiele dieser art angeht. Offline reicht es sogar bis eye of the beholder 2 und Cadaver zurück.


----------



## Donmo (31. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Also ich finde PvP paßt
> Also Blizzard hat auch keinen besseren Support
> Ja das selbe Startgebiet aber andere Nacht Q alle 4 Klasse (Soldat Priester Schurke Magier) haben andere q
> Es gibt 3 Gebiete dann mach mal ne andere Rasse dann siehst anere Sachen....
> Das AH ist nicht buggy auer du bist ein bisschen eingeschränkt es zu benutzen....


Bist du sicher, dass du das ganze nicht etwas einseitig siehst?
AoC macht auch mir Spaß, keine Frage, aber:
- PVP ist Bullshit. Ich kille mit meinem Walditwink einen Spieler, der 7 Level über mir ist. Man kann kontrolliert geonehittet werden (Overpower des Wächters bspw.). Erst werden die Immunitäten bis zur Sinnlosigkeit genervt, sodass Melees vollkommen overpowered sind (mit crafted Zeug), jetzt auch die Schadensgems, sodass alle Melees mit crafted Zeug rumflennen werden, weil sie ihr Gold dafür verballert haben. Und Balance bringt das Ganze auch nicht.
- Blizzard hat definitiv besseren Support. Ich kenn WoW-Privatserver mit mehr Support!
- Das macht genau 4 mal Spaß, dann hat mans gesehen und die Motivation zu twinken sinkt.
- Man muss eh alle Gebiete mitnehmen, um vernünftig zu leveln.
- Das AH ist wirklich ein Witz, wenn ich Sternenstahl eingeben muss um Blaueisen zu erhalten oder Flachs, wenn ich nach Eisenseide suche.
Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage: Welches Level hast du bitte?

Edit: @Pacster: Musst du immer alle anpissen, weil sie nicht deiner Meinung sind? Oha, ich habe AoC gespielt, ich bin ein Fanboy. Oha, du kannst das besser beurteilen, weil du spielst schon viiiiel länger. Oha, Pacster, oha! Mein Beileid.


----------



## latosa (1. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Genau...zur persönlichen WoW-Fan-Zeitschrift, richtig? Nur seit 5 Jahren? Also mein Bruder hat alle Ausgaben. Deshalb kann ich das ja viiiiel besser beurteilen als du. :-P
> 
> Schockierend...aber ich habe mit UO angefangen was die online spiele dieser art angeht. Offline reicht es sogar bis eye of the beholder 2 und Cadaver zurück.


ja ja du bist schon töften übrigens danke konnte mahl wieder schallendlachen


----------



## Pacster (1. September 2008)

@Donmo: Jo..ich muss alle anpissen die meinen das Gamestar ein reines WoW-fanboy-Magazin ist. Ja....und ich muss mich auch über alle lustig machen, die mir erklären das sie das viel besser beurteilen können weil sie die Zeitschrift ja schon seit 5 Jahren lesen. Du solltest dir erstmal durchlesen worum es eigentlich ging bevor du die Klappe aufreißt...danke. Und sorry wenn ich dich jetzt auch noch angepisst habe...aber mit dem unqualifizierten Müll bei dem du offenbar nur den letzten Post gelesen oder alles davor nicht verstanden hast, haste es dir nicht anders verdient. ;-)

@latosa: Awww...armes kleines....biste gegen eine Wand gelaufen mit deiner Art von "ich kenne das aber alles schon viel länger als du und deshalb weiß ichs besser"-Argumentation? So ein Pech aber auch...;-)


----------



## Theroas (1. September 2008)

Oha, im Allgemeinen Conan nix neues.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht es darum, daß sich ein WoW-Spieler ungerecht behandelt fühlt, weil "sein"
Spiel des öfteren kritisiert wird, obwohl es in seinen Augen Spiele gibt, die es viel
eher verdient hätten?


PS: Ich find die Gamestar gut.
PSS: ";-)" = "ich möchte cool wirken, bin es aber nicht."
Wenn man seit UO online ist, dann hat man es doch eigentlich nicht mehr nötig sich
dermaßen aufzuregen weil das bevorzugte Spielemagazin flach kritisiert wird.


----------



## etmundi (1. September 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> PS: Ich find die Gamestar gut.



Namaste
ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find es eh immer wieder Lustig, wenn User Sachen schreiben wie
Gamstar ist Mist

und selber viieeel zu feige sind, uns mitzuteilen,
welche Zeitschrift sie bevorzugen.

Wenn sie wenigsten schreiben würden,
ich finde Gamstar mist, dann wäre es ja noch o.k.


----------



## Protek (1. September 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schonwieder höre, hätte, sollte,könnte,ich hab gehört.............
> 
> Um euch mal auf den letzten Stand zu bringen lest die Worte von Jemanden der das Spiel auch tatsächlich spielt
> 
> ...



OmG Minigames , die Chance das mal eins offen ist, ist etwa gleich hoch, wie im Lotto zu gewinnen + Lotto ist noch spannender. Wer wartet schon ne halbe Stunde auf so ein Minigame wenn überhaupt eins zustande kommt.

Das Spiel ist nur was für +ich brauch kein PvP System, +Ganker +Lvler und nachher ist das Spiel over +Rpler 

Definitiv nicht für PvP Spieler geeignet, es tut mir leid, aber im Moment ist es eine ganz grosse Enttäuschung.


----------



## Donmo (1. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> @Donmo: Jo..ich muss alle anpissen die meinen das Gamestar ein reines WoW-fanboy-Magazin ist. Ja....und ich muss mich auch über alle lustig machen, die mir erklären das sie das viel besser beurteilen können weil sie die Zeitschrift ja schon seit 5 Jahren lesen. Du solltest dir erstmal durchlesen worum es eigentlich ging bevor du die Klappe aufreißt...danke. Und sorry wenn ich dich jetzt auch noch angepisst habe...aber mit dem unqualifizierten Müll bei dem du offenbar nur den letzten Post gelesen oder alles davor nicht verstanden hast, haste es dir nicht anders verdient. ;-)


Danke, ich habe mir durchgelesen um was es geht. Meiner Meinung nach ist Gamestar kein reines-WoW-Fanboy-Magazin, aber gewisse Tendenzen in Richtung Blizzard sind schon zu sehen. Trotzdem finde ich die Zeitung gut. Das wars auch schon. Das kann man ohne Flame sagen, oder? Das kannst auch du sagen, ohne gleich wieder alle User zu diffamieren, die nicht deiner Meinung sind. DAS habe ich gesagt. Ich glaube das du die Aussage nur nicht verstanden hast ;-)


----------



## Coup de grâce (1. September 2008)

Grundgütiger Himmel! Sämtliche Portale und Spielezeitschriften berichten _natürlich _in aller Ausführlichkeit über jene Games, die die meisten Fans/Kunden für sich verbuchen können. Und da führt nun mal seit Jahren WoW, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Man wäre doch als Portalbetreiber/Verlag schön blöd, wenn man an diesem Erfolg nicht zu partizipieren versuchte. Sowas können sich allenfalls ideologisch motivierte Fanprojekte leisten. Man könnte hier jetzt natürlich trefflich über Hype-Ursache und -Wirkung sowie der daraus resultierenden Werbeetats palavern, aber zielführend ist das alles nicht. Fakt ist, die kommerziell ausgelegte Branche sch**** nun mal nicht auf den Tisch, von dem sie isst. Würde ich übrigens auch nicht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer1 (1. September 2008)

Warte lieber auf Warhammer.
AoC ist nicht so doll


----------



## Pacster (1. September 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Oha, im Allgemeinen Conan nix neues.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach..und ich dachte immer die Leute, die cool wirken wollen, haben Avatare aus japanischen Animes. Weil das ist ja gerade so "in". 
Der smiley steht übrigens für was anderes...aber ist ja egal.... ;-)

Ob jemand Gamestar kritisiert ist mir absolut egal. Mir gingen die in den letzten Monaten mit ihrem AoC-Hype auch gehörig auf den Senkel und ich würde mir so eine Zeitschrift niemals kaufen.
Worum es geht ist dieses ständige "mimimimimi....da findet einer AoC nicht toll...also muss er ja ein WoW-Fanboy sein". Das wurde bisher jedem Poster hier vorgeworfen, es wurde buffed vorgeworfen(weil sie nicht nur über AoC berichtet haben sondern tatsächlich jede 3.-4. Meldung WoW betraf), nun ist gamestar dran...und wenn irgendein Börsianer morgen im Fernsehen sagt das die Funcom Aktie im Keller ist dann ist die Tagesschau sicher auch von Blizz gesponsort. Wenn die Leute was schreiben oder sagen was einem nicht passt dann kann man das widerlegen...aber das einzige was ständig kommt ist "ihr seid eh nur wow-fanboys und das ist alles eine gigantische Blizzard-Verschwörung...außerdem hängt der Mossad, ein paar Aliens, Elvis, der Vatikan und die Illuminati mit drin...das reicht als Argument". Wie alt simma denn?


----------



## Donmo (1. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute was schreiben oder sagen was einem nicht passt dann kann man das widerlegen...aber das einzige was ständig kommt ist "ihr seid eh nur wow-fanboys und das ist alles eine gigantische Blizzard-Verschwörung...außerdem hängt der Mossad, ein paar Aliens, Elvis, der Vatikan und die Illuminati mit drin...das reicht als Argument". Wie alt simma denn?


Dann sind wir uns also auch einig, dass nicht jeder, der gute Seiten an AoC sieht, ein AoC-Fanboy ist? 
Gut, dann hör bitte auf, die Leute, die vernünftig argumentieren so zu bezeichnen und dann bin ich schon zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (1. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ob jemand Gamestar kritisiert ist mir absolut egal. Mir gingen die in den letzten Monaten mit ihrem AoC-Hype auch gehörig auf den Senkel und ich würde mir so eine Zeitschrift niemals kaufen.



Auf die ganzen "Hypes" sind sie in einer der letzten Ausgaben kritisch drauf eingegangen.
Die Gamestar reflektiert ihr Handeln übrigens selbst regelmäßig. So testet die Gamestar zum beispiel keine Spiele mehr "vor Ort", also unter "Aufsicht" des Herstellers.

Kennst du denn eine vernünftige Alternative zu dieser Zeitschrift? Das Titelthema bei PC-Games: "Warhammer Online: Die Kriegserklärung an WoW" find ich nicht grad prickelnd.

Als alternative nutzte ich 4players.de.


----------



## Theroas (2. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> ..aber das einzige was ständig kommt ist "ihr seid eh nur wow-fanboys und das ist alles eine gigantische Blizzard-Verschwörung.."



..und warum sind wir seit neustem alle Fanboys?
Weil viele in die Foren der jeweils anderen Spiele rennen um ihren ideologischen "Gegnern"
zu zeigen wie doof "ihr Spiel" ist. Futter gibt es ja immer: "Fail-Com", "Einstadt-Mythic" und
"Klingelton-Blizzard".

Was bedeutet jetzt ";-)"? Zwinkerndes Lächeln mit Anflug von Überlegenheit?
Und nichts gegen Son-Goku. Besonders in jungen Jahren ein echter Brüller.


----------

